# #21 CLOSED TRAVELING VINE WORKSHOP WITH LURKER2



## Designer1234

START HERE!

- *ALWAYS start at this beginning post when first joining in*

#1- Commenting on this workshop automatically signs you up . You do not need to take any further steps. These are FREE workshops. There is NO official sign up or fee.

#2* The alternate method to join is to click the word WATCH just above and to the left of this post.

#3- Out of courtesy to the teacher, (who has taken time out to do this for us}, please let the TEACHER answer technique questions or pattern corrects first UNLESS the teachers says that comments by the members is welcomed.

#4- If you have technical difficulties, please read the posts on our Workshop Home page, called TECH HELP. You find this by first clicking the words at the top or bottom of this page that say Knitting And Crochet Workshops With Designer1234 which takes you back to our workshop Home page.

#5-* When sharing these workshops with others, and please do. Please share only this link.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html *

We ask that you please do this for us in order to avoid confusion by using individual links- We will have over 50 workshops by the end of the year and if we hand out the individual links it will cause too much confusion and difficulty for us to run these workshops in an orderly manner. We appreciate very much you following this request '*at all times*'

So: DO NOT SHARE A LINK TO AN INDIVIDUAL WORKSHOP. Those posts will be removed!

#6- These workshops will remain a permanent part of KP as long as KP operates.Our goal is to make these tutorials as easy to follow as possible. _Therefore, over time, we will be deleting erroneous posts and trimming posts. Please continue to post. Please do not be alarmed if your posts suddenly disappear_. YOU ARE STILL a part of the workshop, you WILL STILL get updates. You WONT have to read through pages and pages of non-subject material to go back and find what you missed.

#7- When all else fails, and you have READ ALL the help we have already posted here and in our Help sections, we will reply to PMs.

We hope you enjoy this workshop!

Your section managers  designer1234, prismaticr and nrc1940

*PLEASE POST YOUR PICTURES IN THE PARADE OF TRAVELING VINE SCARVES AT THE FOLLOWING LINK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158460-1.html*

For those who are visiting this site, please to to the above link and check out the beautiful work turned out by our students.


----------



## Designer1234

DESIGNER1234 HERE- I am posting the class information for lurker2 (Julie) -She and I both welcome you all to this workshop and we thank you for joining us. Please acknowledge that you have joined us- once you have I will delete your message. We do this so that we can have some idea as to the number of students.


----------



## Designer1234

1 - A * Requirements: Julie will clarify which yarn for which scarf once she posts*

All the yarns I have used are those readily available in New Zealand.
The first scarf photographed is knitted in 'Moda vera Faith' a mix of acrylic, mohair and wool, 50g gives about 170m, 
tension is: 20 sts, x 25 rows for a 10cm square.
I used 4.5mm needles. (US 7)
I used 2 balls

The second is knitted in 'Moda vera Marvel' 8 ply- this is equivalent to a DK I believe
The ball band information is:
100g to the ball, Approx. 283m
I decided to use 5mm needles (US 8) after doing a small swatch although the ball band says 4mm
and gives a tension of22sts x 30 rows over10cms
I used one ball, and seamed it into a cowl.

the third is a 4 ply equivalent cotton from the Australian co, Sullivans. The ball band says only 50g. 3.25mm/USA 4
but to get the lacy effect I used 4.5mm needles (US 7)
I used most of one ball.

The fourth photo is of the cowl I made from
'Moda vera Shiver' a bulky acrylic
which comes in 100g balls 85m
tension 10sts x 10 rows for the 10cm square
I used 10mm needles (US 15)


----------



## Designer1234

*Julie's opening remarks*

I first encountered the *Travelling vine design as a scarf pattern in the English Womans Weekly magazine in about 1989*. At that time I knitted three scarves in a 4 ply Angora mix, for myself and my two daughters.

All three have vanished! About a year ago my knitting buddy commissioned me to knit a scarf for her eldests 50th birthday-

I decided to use this design, which I had in my trusty Mon Tricot Knitting Dictionary, 1300 Pattern Stitches, Advice, Hints. 1979, Paris.

All I have been able to discover about the design is that it is a traditional French design that may have been used for knitting stockings. The French had a reputation for knitting the finest stockings, and they were worn apparently by Henry the Vlll of England, and subsequently by Elizabeth l. (James Norbury- Traditional Knitting Patterns from Scandinavia, the British Isles, France, Italy and other European Countries)

.
The scarf that I knitted for Angela I posted on KP some time back as lace weight Travelling Vine Scarf I used Rowans fine lace, a mix of 80% alpaca, 20% merino. I have failed to note what size needles I used, but I suspect it was 3.75mm.

In preparation for this workshop I have knitted the design in various weights of yarn, either as a cowl, or a scarf of various lengths.

I also knitted it in a variegated cotton yarn to make a wash cloth for my great niece. I would recommend this as a starting point, to learn the pattern. I had a ball of Sugarn Cream medium weight (4) which I knitted on the recommended 4.5mm needles

I have used a bulky Acrylic on 10mm needles Moda Vera Shiver
For this I cast on 3 x 8sts, +6 =30 stitches and worked nine repeats of the 12 row pattern.
I was not worried about being too particular, I just slip stitched the ends together, although you could graft the ends (Kitchener Stitch)

For the next cowl I used Moda Vera Marvel an 8 ply Acrylic I started out on 4.5 mm needles but decided that this was too tight , and used 5mm in preference.
I cast on 46 stitches for 5 repeats, and the 6 stitches for the garter stitch edge.
For this cowl I worked 14 times the 12 row pattern, and again simply slip stitched it together

The next project I used Moda Vera Faith , a self striping yarn in Acrylic, Mohair and Wool. I used the recommended 4.5mm needles, and was very pleased with how this yarn worked up- I feel it shows the design very well, and did not demand that it be blocked

- I am on a very tight budget, and have not attempted to block any of the scarves that I have knitted recently- I have not yet found blocking wires, nor a suitable surface to pin out the work- maybe one day!

I was gifted some cream soft Crochet and Knitting cotton in a 4 ply equivalent from Sullivans, another Australian yarn which I worked on 3.5 mm needles. This has tended to roll, but I rather like the texture, none the less
My final experiment was with a Peruvian pure Alpaca yarn 4 ply which I worked on 4.5mm needles- this could do with being blocked but as I explained I am unable to do this at present.


----------



## Designer1234

here are more pictures of the different scarves.


----------



## Designer1234

Julie has given us two patterns for this beautiful scarf #1 for a wider scarf and #2 for a narrower scarf. She is also going to post another easier scarf for those who are not quite as experienced in their knitting.

*PLEASE NOTE DOWNLOAD OF CHART AND ONE PATTERNTRAVELING VINE SCARF HERE* Larger scarf (correct)

TRAVELLING VINE SCARF Multiples of 8 + 6 I cast on 54 
stitches, worked 6 rows k.

Commence pattern:

Row 1 
: K3, *wrn to make 1, k1 tbl, m1, sl1, k1, psso, k5 *, to last 3 sts, k3.

Row 2 
: k3, * p4, p2tog tbl, p3*, k3

Row 3
: k3, *m1, k1tbl, m1,, k2,s1, k1, psso, k3* , k3
.
Row 4
: k3, *p2, p2tog tbl, p5*, k3
.
Row 5
: k3, * k1 tbl, m1, k4, sl1, k1, psso, k1, m1*, k3.

Row 6
: k3, * p1, p2 tog tbl, p6*, k3.

Row 7
: k3, *k5, k2 tog, m1, k1 tbl, m1*, k3

Row 8
: k3, *p3, p2 tog, p4*, k3
.
Row 9
: k3, *k3, k2 tog, k2, m1, k1 tbl, m1*, k3.

Row 10: k3, *p5, p2 tog, p2*, k3.

Row 11: k3, *m1, k1, k2 tog, k4, m1, k1 tbl*, k3

Row 12: k3, *p6, p2 tog, p1 *, k3.

Repeat until required length, work 6 rows k, and cast off.

--------
Alternate pattern for narrow scarf
TRAVELLING VINE SCARF Multiples of 8 + 4 I cast on 40 stitches, worked 4 rows k. Commence pattern:

*JULIE WILL PASTE THE CORRECT PATTERN FOR THE NARROW SCARF*.


----------



## Lurker 2

*+++++++++++++++*

*LADIES these are the correct downloads. let us know if you have a problem downloading them. please*.

*++++++++++++++*


----------



## Lurker 2

*pattern for the NARROW scarf in the alternate (simpler) Fern Lace design*.

FERN LACE SCARF Multiples of 8 + 4 I cast on 44 stitches, worked 4 rows k. Commence pattern:
Row 1 : K2, *wrn to make 1, k1, m1, k2tog, k5 *, to last 2 sts, k2.

Row 2 : k2, * p4, p2tog , p3*, k2

Row 3 : k2, *m1, k1, m1, k2, k2tog, k3* , k2.

Row 4: k2, *p2, p2tog, p5*, k2.

Row 5: k2, * k1, m1, k4, k2tog, k1, m1*, k2.

Row 6: k2, * p1, p2 tog , p6*, k2.

Row 7: k2, *k5, k2 tog, m1, k1 , m1*, k2

Row 8: k2, *p3, p2 tog, p4*, k2.

Row 9: k2, *k3, k2 tog, k2, m1, k1 , m1*, k2.

Row 10: k2, *p5, p2 tog, p2*, k2.

Row 11: k2, *m1, k1, k2 tog, k4, m1, k1 *, k2

Row 12: k2, *p6, p2 tog, p1 *, k2.
Repeat until required length, work 4 rows k, and cast off.

*THESE ARE THE CORRECT PATTERNS -- ALL PREVIOUS PATTERNS ARE NOW CORRECTED*.


----------



## Lurker 2

DESIGNER HERE -- *ALL PATTERNS BEFORE THIS POST ARE NOW CORRECT. YOU WILL SEE TWO SEPARATE BUT THE SAME COPIES OF THE TWO LARGER SCARF PATTERNS - THEY ARE BOTH CORRECT*.

I left the first ones in - but if you want to copy and paste lurker2 has posted both different patterns (traveling vine, and Fern) with both larger and narrower scarves together so you will have them together when you copy them.


----------



## Lurker 2

*it is a 'yo' for America! (yarn over)*



Gweniepooh said:


> In the first row where it says "M1" does it matter how you do that? Is it better to do as the first M1 or by picking up between the two stitches?


----------



## Lurker 2

*pattern for the wide, Fern Lace*:

FERN LACE Multiples of 8 + 6 I cast on 54 stitches, worked 6 rows k. Commence pattern:
Row 1 : K3, *wrn to make 1, k1, m1, k2tog, k5 *, to last 3 sts, k3.

Row 2 : k3, * p4, p2tog , p3*, k3

Row 3 : k3, *m1, k1, m1, k2, k2tog, k3* , k3.

Row 4: k3, *p2, p2tog, p5*, k3.

Row 5: k3, * k1 , m1, k4, k2tog, k1, m1*, k3.

Row 6: k3, * p1, p2 tog , p6*, k3.

Row 7: k3, *k5, k2 tog, m1, k1, m1*, k3

Row 8: k3, *p3, p2 tog, p4*, k3.

Row 9: k3, *k3, k2 tog, k2, m1, k1, m1*, k3.

Row 10: k3, *p5, p2 tog, p2*, k3.

Row 11: k3, *m1, k1, k2 tog, k4, m1, k1 *, k3

Row 12: k3, *p6, p2 tog, p1 *, k3.
Repeat until required length, work 6 rows k, and cast off.


----------



## Lurker 2

In scouring the library for information about this design [Travelling Vine] I discovered an almost identical pattern known as Fern Lace.
This I found in encyclopedia of knitting  Donna Kooler.
The significant difference is that in rows 1, 3 and 5 the group, slip1, k1, psso, is replaced by k2 tog. And in rows 2, 4 and 6 the p2togtbl is replaced by p2tog, and thus the vine stalk disappears for half of the design. Also it cuts out the k1tbl.
The p2togtbl can be tricky to achieve depending on the yarn you have chosen. Some of the hardest yarns I found were the cottons, both the Sugarn Cream that I used for the sample [swatch] washcloth, and the 4 ply Sullivans cotton, that I knitted into the narrow scarf.
I did find that by laying the work on my lap, with the stockinette side uppermost, I could see the two stitches to be knitted together, and complete the manoeuvre more readily, I then turned the work back to the purl side and worked the stitches till the next p2togtbl. This may not work for everyone, but I would suggest if you struggle with the instruction, you might consider making the fern lace design.
If you would like to take this option I will post the fern lace design separately, so there is no muddle as to which is which! 
Another point to note is that the stitch count increases and decreases, row by row. Up by one for every repeat that you have chosen to work, thus for six repeats,- 54 stitches, including the three stitch border at each side, at cast on
Becomes 60 stitches by the end of row 1.
By the end of row 2 [purl] the stitch count has reduced back to 54.
Largely because of this I prefer not to use stitch markers. I rely on learning to read the design, and makes it vital that row one is accurate. 
If you must, stitch markers might help your count the first time you attempt row one. 
I find that keeping track of the zig zag vine stalk formed by the group, sl1, k1, psso, in the odd rows and by the p2togtbl even rows up to the row6, and then by the k2tog for rows 7, 9 and 11, and p2tog on rows 8, 10 and 12- means one can correct mistakes almost before they occur.


----------



## Lurker 2

I quite like the design in the heavier weights- makes a good cowl, and does not need to be as long!



Gweniepooh said:


> I slept a large portion of today and drank coffee so I could be with you here tonight Julie. Glad you got things working okay now. I'm using a size 9 US needle and Ella rae worsted wt. yarn Amiity Prints.


----------



## Lurker 2

*attached: the chart for the Fern Lace design*


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> 1 - A * Requirements: Julie will clarify which yarn for which scarf once she posts*
> 
> All the yarns I have used are those readily available in New Zealand.
> The first scarf photographed is knitted in 'Moda vera Faith' a mix of acrylic, mohair and wool, 50g gives about 170m,
> tension is: 20 sts, x 25 rows for a 10cm square.
> I used 4.5mm needles. (US 7)
> I used 2 balls
> 
> The second is knitted in 'Moda vera Marvel' 8 ply- this is equivalent to a DK I believe
> The ball band information is:
> 100g to the ball, Approx. 283m
> I decided to use 5mm needles (US 8) after doing a small swatch although the ball band says 4mm
> and gives a tension of22sts x 30 rows over10cms
> I used one ball, and seamed it into a cowl.
> 
> the third is a 4 ply equivalent cotton from the Australian co, Sullivans. The ball band says only 50g. 3.25mm/USA 4
> but to get the lacy effect I used 4.5mm needles (US 7)
> I used most of one ball.
> 
> The fourth photo is of the cowl I made from
> 'Moda vera Shiver' a bulky acrylic
> which comes in 100g balls 85m
> tension 10sts x 10 rows for the 10cm square
> I used 10mm needles (US 15)


The fifth photograph is one of the washcloth swatchs I made in Sugar'n Cream cotton on 4.5mm needles (US 7).


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> here are more pictures of the different scarves.


In the photographs with me, modeling the cowls and scarves, I have used 1st, the Marvel 8 ply Acrylic

2nd the Peruvian Alpaca
4 ply

and 3rd the Sullivans' 4 ply cotton, as mentioned above.


----------



## Lurker 2

marylo12 said:


> So, am I to understand that M1 in the Fern Lace chart means YO?


that is correct!


----------



## Lurker 2

marylo12 said:


> For the Fern Lace scarf I have some Madeline Tosh "Dream Alpaca DK". It is 50% merino wool and 50% baby alpaca. 20-22 st = 4". It says to use a US 6-7 or 4.25-4.5 mm needle.
> Would this yarn be good to use?
> Thanks


I would suggest going up at least one size of needle- to get a lacier effect, I have used DK successfully- the dusky pink cowl is a DK.


----------



## Lurker 2

marylo12 said:


> Is there any specific recommended Cast on for the Fern Lace?


I used two, two needle cast on methods, I did not bother with the long tail- It really is a matter of what looks right to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

marylo12 said:


> So, go up to an 8US?


I would be trying a 9 or 10- there are no hard and fast rules- it is a matter of what looks good to you.


----------



## Patches39

You are awesome, and on we go.

Just to clarify one more time *EVERYTHING PRIOR TO THIS POST IS NOW CORRECT*! And thanks for the kind remarks


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches- do you have a steel plate and magnets- I find mine invaluable to keep track of where I am. Especially as this is your first, it is important that you keep track of where you are, when you have to stop knitting!



Patches39 said:


> OK have everything at hand, and I am going to start, with "fern lace scarf".
> Scared of charts, LOL soooooo, my first lace scarf. Yaaaaaaa :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Julie, when you knit up the wash cloth, did you use the traveling vine pattern or the fern lace design?
> 
> Many thanks!
> Kathy


I have done both- have not posted the Fern Lace
they are attached below!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dintoo said:


> I'm just ready to start my swatch. Have knitted for years, but have never done anything fancy before, and have trouble with charts also. I'll have to write out the patterns by hand as my computer and printer aren't speaking to each other lol.Thanks for the beautiful patterns. Jinny


go very slowly when writing them out! I was given a tip by one of our designers on the knitting tea party- read aloud as you go- and it should be easier to pick up any mistakes. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker, I am thrilled. I'm doing the dischloth to practice the pattern and I see can see the pattern emerging. One thing I did was check the pattern against the chart where it said M1, although I am using the written directions. I would have made a stitch by knitting into the bar but I thought it would close the pattern and I see that your M1 is our YO. I did that last night but see you mentioned this in another post earlier that I saw today. Glad to have that clarified. I am seeing the gorgeous pattern emerge. Here's what I have so far and I got a yarn bowl for $4 while searching for yarn for this project, so thrilled all the way around. :thumbup: Thank you Lurker. It's so beautiful and I am gaining confidence in my skills to learn this.


----------



## lifeline

lifeline said:


> I have just been reading through the chart. One question, which probably Dragonfly Lace will answer: *Are the odd numbered rows read right to left and the even numbered rows read left to right?*


Okay, I have just been over to Dragonfly Lace's workshop and found that I am correct.

DESIGNER HERE- I just checked dragonfly lace's information as well . as she helped Julie with the chart - I believe you are correct. I have highlighted your post above.


----------



## Designer1234

*We now have 53 students*. I won't bother to keep track any more.

Just a note for those who join late.

ALWAYS START READING THESE WORKSHOPS FROM THE TOP OF PAGE ONE - THE INFORMATION IS KEPT THERE AND ADDED TO AS WE GO ALONG


----------



## Patches39

Look I think I got it Yaaaaaaa,what do you say?


----------



## Lurker 2

lifeline said:


> Your work is lovely. I love the colour.
> 
> Lurker, I have fished out the yarn I'm going to use. It's a 5 ply cotton. The needle suggestion is 3mm/4mm. Now to get the full lace affect I need to go up a size or two. What would you suggest...4.5mm? 5mm? 5.5mm? Maybe I need to experiment and see what I like


I would suggest the 5mm for a start! It is a matter of opening the work up- sometimes it works so well, dressing the finished scarf becomes unnecessary!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Look I think I got it Yaaaaaaa,what do you say?


Looks lovely! Good on you Patches, as we say down here!


----------



## Designer1234

Ladies- just remember, Julie is in New Zealand. she will answer all the questions when she gets up. We are, however up for part of the day, at the same time. there is a 
time difference so you ask in our (north American time) and sometimes she answers when we are sleeping. We have had 4 workshops and it works really quite well as darowil is from Australia and once we got settled in it was fine. Same with the surprise jackets
Both the teachers are 5 hours ahead of EST so we just go with the flow and have wonderful workshops


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I ended up starting over - I decided to use a yarn I got at Tuesday Morning - it's very lofty but has very little twist so should be nice and soft and squooshy! I'm using the size needle the yarn suggests - the yarn is a blend of alpaca, milk (?) and microfiber.
> 
> Clarification: on Traveling vine pattern - Row 2: do I put the yarn to the back before doing the P2tog TBL and then bring yarn forward again before p3? What shuld my stitch count be for each repeat between my markers - should it still be 8? thanks much.


NO leave the yarn in front, but manipulate your needles. The stitch count varies from row to row, I can't advise you till I know how many you cast on, and how many repeats you have chosen, BUT the rule of thumb is an increase of 1 for every pattern repeat, at the end of the ODD row, followed by a decease to your cast on count at the end of each EVEN row!
Yes, they are making fibre from milk protein, (casein) in my experience it handles very well!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> *It has been brought to my notice that there is an error (or series of errors) in the chart for the Travelling vine.
> Rows 8, 10 and 12, it is NOT p2togtbl, as charted but p2tog- this allows the vine stem to follow the k2tog, (and speeds up the knitting of the second half of the design)
> Chart followers, my apologies for this!*


----------



## Lurker 2

marylo12 said:


> I seem to be having a problem with the Fern Lace written directions. Row 1&2 come out fine, but when I get to row 3 I come up short. I have done it 2x and it still comes up short in stitches.
> I can't believe I'm already having a problem!
> Has anyone encountered this?


there is always an increase on the ODD rows, followed by a decrease on the EVEN rows.

Are you able to explain more fully?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> that is lovely, Angora! AND your tulips!


Thanks Lurker. My first lace and I am really thrilled that I can do it. Wasn't sure. I find the markers really helped me being a beginner. In the 2nd half I also counted the pattern each time I finished between a marker. I figured out how many stitches were in the pattern on each row and then made sure they matched. This cleared up any errors I was making. It took time but easier than frogging. For now I would rather count than frog. :lol: :lol: :lol: I have finished my dishcloth and have it blocked. First time I ever blocked a dishcloth but it is so pretty it is worth it. My camera battery is exhausted, but I will post a photo of it finished later.


----------



## Designer1234

Swtthng said:


> Hi Designer,
> 
> I'm just catching up with the lesson. Have you compressed the messages to include the updated corrections? I'm such a beginner that the extra messages that you remove for clarity truly help me. Thanks.


The questions are all shown in Lurker 2's answers they are in with her answers. The lessons and downloads are correct so just read the different posts of the teacher and you will see where she answered different questions. Good luck. take it one step at a time. all the information you need is there.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've started doing the cowl; worsted weight. How's it look so far? Does it appear correct? 

I noticed on the picture of your cowl it was not as "open" so I am using a size 9 needle that the yarn label recommended. I'm somewhat pleased but wanted your opinion as to whether you think I should use a larger needle to open it up more.

The yarn is varying shades of gray with mall bits of teal, purple, yellow.


----------



## Jenval

I am really enjoying this scarf pattern ready to join in my second ball made some mistakes where I had to undo it a few times but making some progress with it love the pattern. I usually avoid patterns where the purl row is also a pattern row but seem to be doing ok with this pattern.


----------



## darowil

Well here is small amount I have tried to decide how big to make it and whether this is the right size needle. No decision made as yet. But as I am going to the football in an hour or so it will wait until tomorrow. Season begins tonight, YEAH (for the local level).
And now I had better pop into my workshop and see what is going on over there.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I think I have attached a photo of progress so far. My query is about the needle size. My yarn says that it knits as 4ply and I am using 4.5 mm needles because I wanted an open effect. However, I wonder if I may have overdone the up-sizing!what do you think?


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Julie I am doing a practice swatch at the moment with double knit yarn which is a little thick but in my stash I have some balls of mohair yarn in white with flecks,slubs of red in it. It is very fluffy, the slubs are not much thicker than the yarn I believe it knits up as 4 UK 4 ply, think its thicker than your lace yarn but is fairly fine. Do you think it would work, its more the fluffiness that I am worried about I don't want it to mask the pattern. lyn :-D


Glad you are doing the practice swatch! Mohair seems to work quite well but I am not sure about the slubs- I have not used a yarn with a slub for this, and as you think it may mask the design. The two mohairs I have used are quite different by the sounds of your description


----------



## Lurker 2

Judyh said:


> I have some yarn that I think I would like to use. A few questions,
> 1. Do you think the yarn is too thin?
> 2. If not, what size needle would you suggest I start with?
> 
> I have tried to attach a picture and CAN NOT. (can you tell I am frustrated!!) I looked up how to post a picture and they talked about an icon that looks like a tree. I can't find an icon that looks like a tree.
> Can someone please help me?


I doubt that there is a yarn too fine for lace! It is just a matter of selecting your needle. Usually I find for lace I go up at least one size over the recommended size given on the ball band. 
I wonder which kind of reply you are using? when you click 'reply or quote reply, below send and preview you see
File/picture attachments
and below this in a box, Choose file.
This takes you to your computer files
then it is a matter of opening the appropriate files
and finally clicking send


----------



## NanaCaren

Just finished the third repeat thought I'd post my progress thus far. It will be a cloth for my Sara-Mae's new kitchen. Might go as far as make her a towel to match. 

Sugar'n Cream; Bronze Blue. Size 5mm/ US8 needles.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, this is 3 rounds using size 10.5 US, worsted weight acrylic.
Opinion/feedback please dear teacher.


----------



## julietinboots

I've worked the kinks out of my knitting and making good progress. Will have to go buy more yarn as I only bought 1 ball. I like the striping.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren, that is beautiful and I now what you mean about wanting it for yourself! I almost feel like framing mine. Thinking about doing this in lace weight and framing.

JulietinBoots, so striking and beautiful.

Here is the first completed pattern of mine. Do you think it is too open Lurker?


----------



## Patches39

OK, so far so good, no problem.
What do you say. My first fern lace scarf. YAAAAAAA :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Angora1 said:


> ... It also gets tricky when those yo's slip under the marker or over the k stitch.


This is why I tether my stitch markers. I use smooth crochet thread 6 to 8 inches long attached by a half-hitch knot. I let the thread trail inside the knitting; it's fine enough it doesn't effect the gauge at all, but it lets me see which side of the marker the pesky yo is _supposed_ to be. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Julie if I have it sorted out right each repeat of the pattern on the odd rows increases by 1 sttich and the even rows return to the orginal count. Is this correct? This woul dmake it so much easier to keep count of if you knowhow many you have.


every repeat increases your count by one, as you have worked out, and I am sure I mentioned somewhere, on the ODD row, then back down on the EVEN rows (purl) , thus for the 54 cast on, with the 3 stitch garter stitch border, at the end of the first row you should have 60 stitches, and return down to 54 stitches at the end of your purl row

with the narrow scarf 4 ply a 44 stitch cast on, with 5 repeats increases to 49 stitches, and returns to 44 stitches at the end of the purl row.


----------



## Jenval

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not encountered this one- must have a look next time I go shopping. Best of luck with your work tomorrow, and the rest of today- it is 3 pm here- but of course you have more of the day to go!


Hi Lurker2, I don't recall seing this yarn at Spotlight before either putting up a picture so you can see what it is like, it is only 10-30 am in Perth so still have a fair bit of the day ahead, anyway back to the knitting.


----------



## Bobglory

I am using Cascade Heritage 150 Paints Sock yarn in Red Cedar. I tried a size 6 needle and it was going great till I messed up on my stitch count on row 5 lol. I frogged it, cast back on, did the six foundation rows and will try again tomorrow when I have fewer distractions.


----------



## Lurker 2

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLI4_u3T9Fo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more on YouTube; just search for them.


thanks Jessica-Jean, the videos explain this well!


----------



## Jenval

Finished my Travelling Vine Scarf very pleased with how it came out now it is ready for sunday for a friends gift. Now I will begin one for me starting it tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay...cast on 54, did 6 rows of knit. Row 1 went fine, row 2 went fine, row three still not correct. I tinked it back tried row 3 again and still ending up with too few stitches to complete the pattern. I've taken pictures of R side and W side for you to see but don't know if you can tell anything.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds very wise Gwen! Glad you are feeling ready to give it another go!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I haven't read through the whole pattern, but so far so good. How many 50 g skeins do I need? I want it pretty long.


depends on the weight of your yarn- lace weight would be enough, 4 ply I used two 50g balls, except the cotton narrow scarf took one, only.
the DK was a 100g ball, but short because I made a cowl, not a scarf, so I would guesstimate 200g minimum.
I have forgotten, are you using the chart or the written instructions? The Fern Lace chart is OK, the travelling vine needs correcting, and I am not sure how to do that! Suggest printing it and altering by hand if that is what you want to use!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie I have worked one set of the 12 rows of the Fern pattern using Sugar & Cream, size 10.5 US needle. Since we spoke via skype and made the one correction I now think I have it. I've included a picture.

I think you deserve a break from helping seeing how Easter Sunday will soon be upon you in your time zone. Thank you ever so much; I am going to go wind some sock weight yarn and play around with it. Happy Easter dear Julie!


----------



## Bobglory

First pattern repeat done.


----------



## Lurker 2

with both designs there is an increase on the odd, knit, rows, then a decrease on the purl, even rows.
THUS: with a five repeat, wide, cast on, 46 stitches, after row one you should have 51 stitches [this is because there are two yo, and only one decrease, whether k2tog, or sl1, k1, psso. Then with the p2 tog, or the p2togtbl on the purl row, the count returns to 46 stitches.
With a wide, six repeat, cast on 54, increase after the odd/knit row to 60 stitches. 
Decrease to 54 stitches after your even/purl row.

narrow scarf, with three repeats is cast on 28, increase to 31 stitches odd/knit rows
decrease to 28 after the purl/even rows.
narrow scarf, with four repeats, cast on 36 stitches, increase to 40 stitches on knit/odd rows
decrease to 36 sts on the purl/even rows.



darowil said:


> This information is for the Travelling Vine Scarf. I haven't even looked at the other pattern so don't know if this applies to that one as well. If your doing th eother one you will either need to wait for Julie to return or try and see what happens.
> 
> Marianne the odd (knit) rows finish with one extra stitch per repeat (as their is an extra increase per repeat on each knit row) and then on the purl row you get rid of it so that your stitch count at the end of each purl row should be back to what you started with. So the 54 stitch pattern has 6 repeats and therefore each knitted row will finish with 60 sttiches. (personally I have to think hard to work out which is odd and even hence I thought that if others had the same issue using knit and purl might help- and it made it easier for me to write it without making sure I had odd and even correctly. )


----------



## Lurker 2

it is more than just Australia, Renee, I live in New Zealand, and my pattern was printed in Paris France, for use in the UK, [Britain]. It is for this reason that I chose to retain the term, because I was hoping some of our British friends would join in!



Renee50 said:


> The abbreviation wrn is australias version of a yarn over.


----------



## Lurker 2

* IMPORTANT NOTICE* And my humble apologies to Gweniepooh
there is a typo on the Wide Fern Lace design on page one
at present it reads:
k3, * m1, k1, m1, k2, * sl1,* k2tog, k3, * k3

the sl1, that I have highlighted needs to be erased!

Shirley will be able to erase this when she comes on board, I cannot at this late stage- you have only one hour for corrections on KP!

I am not exactly surprised to find an error that slipped past- we were having such problems posting the patterns at all, because of computer incompatibility!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have finished my cloth and am working on a towel for my daughter. The scarf is for myself it just looked too lose for my liking.


right- down a needle size or two!

This is where working the smaller projects first really helps! one is not struggling to get the pattern right!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am thinking one size down will make it nicer. I also added extra stitches to make it a bit wider for chilly summer evenings.


garter stitch extra? seed stitch might work too!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh didn't think of seed stitch will give it a try. Thanks for the suggestion. I have kept the gated st the same but might add couple extra rows using seed st.


This is one of the things I had been hoping to encourage! to use the design as a starting point, and come up with originals!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

well it is nearly 2 am here, so I will be heading back to bed for a bit, seeing as how there seem to be no further disasters, needing immediate responses! 
Good morning America/ Good afternoon UK/Europe, Good evening Australia! Easter Sunday 2013 here!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good night dear have a good sleep.


thanks- I am really yawning now! catch up later!


----------



## Lurker 2

kaixixang said:


> Not trying to join...but I'm trying to figure out WHICH row to correct on MY copy. I don't expect more than a note here or in PM about which line. I like lace and I cannot begin to do this pattern in the future without this correction in the right place.


Row three of the pattern for the Fern Lace, wide scarf, it is well down page one.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Sweet dreams dear one and a wish for a very Happy Easter day to you and yours. C and I will be dying eggs this evening, we always have such fun, different this year as it will be just the two of us, usually have a crowd around the table!


Wishing you the Happiest of Days- and Happy Times with the egg dyeing!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> wish you were closer to put your touch on a few with us, LOL. It's always a blast to see what eventually comes along!


My girls and I always had such fun doing them- onion skins were just the beginning- old tea leaves- and then colour, and binding or even wax, for resist!


----------



## Jenval

Hi everyone it is a 11-45 pm here way past my bedtime, but I thought I would put a picture of my 2nd scarf I am making it is the travelling vine scarf the wider one I was not sure if I should have gone down a needle size it is done on 4.00mm needles I thought it might be a bit loose but decided I quite like it so have left it at that needle size.


----------



## Lurker 2

Jenval said:


> Hi everyone it is a 11-45 pm here way past my bedtime, but I thought I would put a picture of my 2nd scarf I am making it is the travelling vine scarf the wider one I was not sure if I should have gone down a needle size it is done on 4.00mm needles I thought it might be a bit loose but decided I quite like it so have left it at that needle size.


That is looking so good- I really like how the yarn is working up !


----------



## Lurker 2

logging out again for an hour or so.


----------



## Designer1234

I just opened a *Parade for this workshop*

*Please post pictures both here and on the following link*.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158460-1.html#3042847

Great job ladies. You are welcome to post works in progress too.


----------



## Designer1234

*Ladies, Please post your scarves on the Parade - we just have one there and I know there are a couple finished and lots of works in progress*.

thanks


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> FOR THOSE HAVING TROUBLE getting this travelling vine correct, there has been a glitch with the wide design, which we are attempting to correct. for the 54 stitch pattern
> 
> * Row three should read:
> 
> k3, * m1, k1tbl, m1, k2, sl1, k1, psso, k3, * k3. *
> 
> my humble apologies about this.


Julie, check, I think it is absolutely right now.


----------



## Lurker 2

pheonas said:


> I give up!!! I have tried four times to complete the first six rows, just cannot. I forget a yo or something, anyway, I will continue to watch and perhaps another time will attempt .


I do hope this has not been caused by the errors in the pattern! which one have you been trying to do?


----------



## Lurker 2

This 'expert' is not very experienced when it comes to the necessary computing! I do hope it is not the fault of the mistakes that crept into the postings!



Marianne818 said:


> Just caught up once again with the postings, am off to see if I can make progress before dinner time approaches. I went up a few sizes in the needles and I am really liking the way it is beginning to look. Have a pad along with the magnetic board and row counter, I am NOT going to skip a row this time, LOL. Found out that the first few times I attempted, I was doing the p2tog tbl totally wrong, fixed that problem, restarted and would somehow move the magnets or something would happen and I'd skip a row, have frogged out so many times the neighbors are wondering if I put in a frog pond!!!! But I'm loving it and know with the expert help I am getting all will end up with a scarf (eventually) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

It is after all my first attempt at teaching at such a remote distance! Must go get my shower!


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> Still plugging along, Julie. Have had a few health problems since last Fall so I haven't been visiting the Tea Parties. As my next door neighbor says, "As we age, we're like an old house - always in need of repairs." I hate it, but there's only one alternative and I'm not ready for that one. Ha!
> 
> Thanks for the answer to my question. Hadn't run into wrn before. Now to get started!!


as we are inclined to say on the KTP, growing old is not for wimps! Hope 2013 pans out a better year, at least your Spring is under way!


----------



## Lurker 2

pheonas said:


> It is not the pattern, Traveling Vine, it is me. Sorry I cannot wrap my brain around it, will try again in a week or so.


it took me my fourth attempt to get it right again, just back in November! Why not try the easier Fern Lace?


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> Sorry I haven't participated as yet. I did two repeats of the traveling vine - I'm quite comfortable with it, but decided my needles were too big, and wasn't crazy about the yarn. So, I started again with smaller needles and different yarn (still not sure I like this new yarn, but I have a huge stash and if I have to change again, I have plenty of choices. Only one repeat so far, but when I have a few more repeats (and my camera batteries are charged), I'll try to post a pic.


It is always great to see how folks are progressing!


----------



## Bobglory

Made a bit more progress....


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Made a bit more progress....


the flash has altered the colour somewhat? But I love it!


----------



## Lurker 2

I will be busy for a few hours, keep posting and I will answer when I can get back online!


----------



## Bobglory

Latest progress


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> Well, I have to start over again. Dropped a couple of stitches, and no hope of getting them back. I can pick up dropped stitches in stockinette, but not in lace. I wasn't too far along, so I'm not too upset.
> 
> I guess I was a little too cocky, and was attempting to knit with black yarn. Oh, well.


i would not recommend black, certainly as a beginning project!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Latest progress


the vine stem is travelling just as it should!


----------



## Lurker 2

julietinboots said:


> Ooooo, I like those colors that are coming out. Looks good. Bobglory
> 
> I am just starting my 3rd and last ball of yarn, so I see the end from here.


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Tena koe! E pehea ana koe?
I have no problem with your changing the pattern. I saw what I have given as a starting point only. NanaCaren may also be using a seed stitch border. Are you able to post a photograph?



blawler said:


> Lurker 2: I didn't know how you would feel about us making changes to the pattern even before we tried it your way, so I haven't mentioned it before. I elected to use a 3 stitch seed stitch border and I also added 2 extra stitches, 1 on each side. I always slip the first stitch purlwise and knit the last stitch. This gives the scarf a nice edge. I also used the crocheted cast on so all four edges will look the same. ALL of these techniques I learned on KP within the last few months. Also, three rows ago I put in my first lifeline, and I had to use it three rows later. It was quite a task picking up the stitches even with the lifeline, but without it would have been impossible. I'm sooooo grateful to all you KP'ers. I've learned more tips and techniques during the past few months than in all the years I and been knitting on my own. I live in Hawaii and on my island there are NO yarn stores, so this forum is my connection to other knitters. Mahalo nui loa.


----------



## Lurker 2

blawler said:


> Lurker 2: I'm not sure. I've never done it on KP, but I'll try tomorrow.


when you click 'reply' or 'quote reply', the file/picture attachments are in the box below, click 'choose file' and you will go into your computer files- you click on 'open', and select your file, until you have the image you want, click 'open' again, remembering that if you click 'preview' you will have to start over!

Good luck!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Hanging my head this morning, I was making such good progress, then on row 8 of the scarf pattern I realized that my count was way off, it had been okay on row 6 and 7, I started counting again, looked at the work and sure enough 2 stitches dropped and had pulled all the way down. Have been to our Sun Rise services, will start again this afternoon. May try the pattern that Gwen is making, I believe you had said it was easier.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


the stitches used are easier, Marianne, and the result is very similar. I am sorry you had the dropped stitches that is a 'bummer'!


----------



## Lurker 2

Wishing you much better luck with the new start- Hope Easter Sunday is a beautiful day!



Marianne818 said:


> Bummer is a better word than what I first said for sure :mrgreen: :XD: I think I am looking for the Fern Lace??? Have to run to the store as I forgot to get pineapple for our ham, could have done that when I left the church this morning, oh well, it is what it is, LOL. Happy Easter my friend, oh wait, you are hours ahead of me, Love you, many Hugs for you just as well :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Just downloaded and printed out the Fern Lace pattern, will cast on after the store visit! Thank you for being so patient with me, I may be slow but I will get there eventually :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

My finished cloth. 44 sts and 3 repeats of pattern. 
The towel in progress is 62 sts. I will just keep going until I either run out of yarn or it looks good.


----------



## Lurker 2

kaysped said:


> So far, so good. Have not been able to work on this as much as I would like, but "stuff" has interferred with my plans (Note: I'd rather have 10 sick kids than 1 sick hubby). WOrking in a mohair I for which I have been "something special." Thanks for getting this pattern together. have to watch it, at least for now, but am learning a lot.


there is no harm in going slow- if the result is what you want- it speeds up a bit on rows 7 - 12!
Do take care! a Mohair is not always the easiest although the result is worth the extra vigilance!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> Okay, starting again. THIS time, I'm using lifelines and stitch markers. For my lifeline, I'll use my interchangeable cable, with caps on either end, and just switch out the points. That way, I can eliminate any counting and dropped stitches. If I have to frog, I'll just do it down to the cable, screw on the points, and viola! 332nd time's the charm, I always say!


All the best , dear!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker about to start on Fern pattern again...using sock yarn...please suggest what size needle.


What does it say on the ball band? I usually go up at least one size. We don't have sock wool as such!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> No ball band...it is fingering weight


I would think about 6 to 8 US it really depends on the yarn- just do a couple of rows garter- so you can tell quickly!


----------



## Cheetah

It took me awhile to find this but I love it and would not give up until I found it. Count me in. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cheetah said:


> It took me awhile to find this but I love it and would not give up until I found it. Count me in. I can't wait to get started.


all you have to do, dear is choose your yarn and needles- locate the pattern- on Page 1, and off you go!
This is not a KAL, so will be available for reference as long as we have KP!
Good luck!

I just reminded myself the workshops also show up at the bottom of the 'home' page!


----------



## Lurker 2

I am glad you are getting the 'hang' of it now- there is no harm in going slowly until you have worked out the logic of the pattern!
It will be lovely to see your work, when DD can help out!!!!



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Julie! Well after frogging back to the garter stitch rows 3 times, I dug out my magnet board and stitch markers. Going along now slow but steady. Also decided to use a lifeline at the end of each 12 row repeat. Feeling much more confident now. I'm using a fingering weight white and gray yarn that has sequins on it. I'll try to get my DD to put a picture on later this week. I WILL get this shawl made!! Paula


----------



## Jenval

Hi everyone my 2nd scarf is slowly growing, I love the way this one is turning out very pleased with it. Travelling Vine Scarf wider version 54 stitches. I put the scarf onto the brickwork because it has mohair it stuck on there quite nice.


----------



## Lurker 2

Jenval said:


> Hi everyone my 2nd scarf is slowly growing, I love the way this one is turning out very pleased with it. Travelling Vine Scarf wider version 54 stitches. I put the scarf onto the brickwork because it has mohair it stuck on there quite nice.


The stripes are very effective, aren't they! I think you have done wonderfully- hopefully the design will remain in your repertoire!

Be great if you could post this in the Parade!


----------



## darowil

Well I see much progress while I have been having 24 hours off from KP- so I could get some knitting and reading done. HAve done two repeats fo this- but have got other things well on th eway, very happy with what i have achieved since uesterday. Now to slow done as I spend time on KP again!


----------



## blawler

The washcloth is done in Peaches Cream cotton on US9 needles. The scarf is on US9 needles and is in Lion Brand Amazing which is 53% wool and 47% acrylic. If I make another scarf, I think I'd use US10 needles so the holes in the design would shop up more. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Lurker 2

blawler said:


> The washcloth is done in Peaches Cream cotton on US9 needles. The scarf is on US9 needles and is in Lion Brand Amazing which is 53% wool and 47% acrylic. If I make another scarf, I think I'd use US10 needles so the holes in the design would shop up more. Aloha... Bev


It would be more lacy if the needle size were larger- it still looks good though. The colourways of the Amazing yarn are lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

This makes it all kind of worthwhile! even to have one person who wants to keep the pattern for use in the future...
I am so glad you have enjoyed the workshop so much, Jenny, wonderful to hear!



Jenval said:


> This design I will be using many times even for gifts as I really enjoyed this pattern so I already have copies put away in a folder as at some other time I also want to do the fern scarf as well. I love the way this yarn has striped up was not expecting that.
> So glad you did this workshop Lurker2 it has been great and you have done such a fantasic job thank you for all the time you have put in so we could all do this very much appreciated.
> 
> Jenny :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> I started the Fern Lace scarf last night, found out this morning that row 3 I need to delete the sl1. So will start again in a bit.. I found the corrected pattern will print this one out and I am going to change the yarn I was using... have not been pleased with it from the beginning so that is a sure sign that I need to change up, LOL.
> Thank you so much for this wonderful workshop!!!


I am sorry Marianne that you got caught by this typo of mine- my humble apologies- thank goodness you found it!


----------



## julietinboots

I finished!







I am playing with a narrow scarf for with the fern leaf pattern in spring green. I don't know if it will work yet.


----------



## Lurker 2

That is so good to hear Jinny! There is no harm in doing things in your own time, especially when there is a bit of chaos around- at least that is what having work done on the house, brings to mind! I have to get the Plumber in today to fix a few leaks!
I found the Fern Lace design in Donna Kooler's encyclopedia of knitting, BTW.
We would love to see your work as it progresses, if you are able to photograph it!



Dintoo said:


> Hi Julie. I'm slow getting started because of having work done on the house. I've finally started my washcloth (Fern Lace) and, because of everyone else's problems and questions, things are going well--slow but well. Thanks so much for your patience and for this beautiful design. I'm hoping to start my Christmas presents early once I get my practicing done. It's a good thing no one else in my family is on KP or they'd know what gift they were getting. Everyone's work so far is so beautiful. What talented people we have here. Jinny


----------



## Lurker 2

all good thoughts going in your direction!



Sockmouth said:


> I too am getting a late start. Picked the yarn last night for my cloth and I will be starting shortly. Send good thoughts!


----------



## Lurker 2

I love the colours in your yarn! Beautiful work! would you have time to post it in the parade of work?



julietinboots said:


> I finished!
> 
> I am playing with a narrow scarf for with the fern leaf pattern in spring green. I don't know if it will work yet.


----------



## Lurker 2

that is my pleasure, Juliet, the design is such a beauty!



julietinboots said:


> Thanks Lurker 2. I had some problems posting to the parade but finally got it. I really like this pattern. Thank you for hosting this workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2

Glad to hear your hands are on the mend- is it the dreaded Arthritis?



Patches39 said:


> OK I am back, ready to finish my scarf. Had to stop for a spell, hands acted up, getting better. YAaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sockmouth

Two complete rounds of the pattern done for my cloth. Very happy with my progress and how it is looking. Had a near disaster on Row 12 the first time through. Dropped three stitches and had a devil of a time getting them back. Not sure they are completely right but I kept going and was able to finish the second set without any problem. Love this pattern. Thanks Julie for sharing it with us. It's going to be a keeper for sure. Can't wait to do a cowl with it.


----------



## Lurker 2

This is looking so lovely!



Sockmouth said:


> Two complete rounds of the pattern done for my cloth. Very happy with my progress and how it is looking. Had a near disaster on Row 12 the first time through. Dropped three stitches and had a devil of a time getting them back. Not sure they are completely right but I kept going and was able to finish the second set without any problem. Love this pattern. Thanks Julie for sharing it with us. It's going to be a keeper for sure. Can't wait to do a cowl with it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> How many skeins did it take you? I don't have that color but my grandson gave me four others for Christmas. Might try using one of them if I have enough.


don't forget that you could do a narrow scarf- maybe just three or four times the 8 stitch pattern, plus your edge stitches!

I have a travelling vine started with only three repeats, because I want to limit it to one ball- I am using the same yarn as my pink scarf, but in a darker maroony pink, self striping. I plan to use it for the beautiful fingerless mittens and cloche hat designed by Sorlenna.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Hmmm. Not much on hats but I'd be interested in the fingerless mitts. Are they on KP? And a narrower scarf or cowl, yes. Thanks for reminding me. Never too early to start thinking about Christmas gifts.


Sorlenna has some of the details how to obtain her patterns in the details of her avatar and signature- you would find her if you enter a search. I am fairly certain they are available through Ravelry too.

I seem to remember the ones I really like are called 'Victorian' fingerless mitts- I don't see them on her blog- but you could also PM her!


----------



## flockie

After 6 attempts, I have just completed a second set of 12 rows. Here is what mine looks like so far.


----------



## Lurker 2

Well! this is looking 'spot on' Sorry it took so much frogging, but I reckon you have it sussed this time round. I am assuming you mean you frogged it!?



flockie said:


> After 6 attempts, I have just completed a second set of 12 rows. Here is what mine looks like so far.


----------



## Lurker 2

flockie said:


> Nope... mistakes in count, dropped stitches, wanted to change to larger needles.... completely ripped back and started over from the beginning each time. I have not had any issues with following the pattern.... it was all me.


Well what you have now is looking really good!


----------



## julietinboots

After getting my wider scarf finished I wanted a skinny scarf so I cast on 2 repeats of the fern lace scarf and this is how it is looking. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Lurker 2

julietinboots said:


> After getting my wider scarf finished I wanted a skinny scarf so I cast on 2 repeats of the fern lace scarf and this is how it is looking. I'm happy with it.


and skinny is so fashionable here, at the moment- I love the colour!


----------



## Lurker 2

Mags1956 said:


> Am I too late to join this workshop. Have been away over the easter break no internet connection. Thank you.


you are welcome Mags! Just start at page 1- most of the problems we had at the beginning have all been ironed out! Glad you have time now to work this beautiful design!


----------



## Lurker 2

Mags1956 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Will get started on this later on today. Am looking forward to trying a lacy design.


And the nice thing is you and I can read from the same pattern! I found it originally in The English Woman's Weekly!


----------



## Lurker 2

do take care Marianne, given you are now doing both designs! I am too, and find that I have to follow quite carefully, the pattern in case I end up doing the wrong stitch, in the wrong place. I do know what you mean about getting enough time to sit and knit! But the big thing yesterday was I got the grass cut at the back of the house- today I must tackle the front!



Marianne818 said:


> Julie, I love the Fern Lace pattern, have started a scarf in a fingerling weight so it is going to take quite a bit of time to finish that. I am a slow knitter, well not slow when I have time to sit and knit, LOL... just like many of us have too much on my plate to sit for very long :lol:   :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Meanwhile, I have started another attempt on the Vine, I am just past the cast on and 6 rows, so will take my time and enjoy the peace and quiet of my room while I knit. Distractions are too easy to happen in this house, that is what I feel caused the problems I was having before.


----------



## Lurker 2

We used to live opposite a haberdashery shop, that was also a newsagent, so I also got it weekly- we found some lovely designs in it- some of very favourites being Jean Greenhowe. My older daughter and I made a wonderful JG Mouse House to her design for my younger girls 8th birthday. I never see it around these parts though!
I look forward to seeing the finished scarf- the mohair I have used works up beautifully!



melyn said:


> Julie I bet I had that pattern at some point, or my nan did. She used to have the womans weekly delivered and I used to read it when I was a kid, there used to be a story in it every week for kids think it was about a robin family. After nan died I started buying it every week and havent missed many copies since. my scarf is coming along I am doing the 3rd repeat of the travelling vine in a mohair yarn, will post a pic when I have doe a little more. lyn


----------



## Lurker 2

Plain maybe, but in the right yarn, this can really accent the design, I have one coming on in the fern lace in a lovely mossy green, I am very happy with this! I just wish I could locate a linen yarn, I would probably have to go several 10's of K's to get to a smaller, more specialist shop! [But I do have the promise of that in a week or two- when a friend and I go to select yarn for a Kaffe Fassett design she has commissioned me to knit for her]



Kathleendoris said:


> I am just checking in to report on progress and to admire the work that has been done so far! I do love all those stripy yarns. My plain linen looks very boring by comparison, although I am very pleased with the way it looks. I will wait until it is finished to post some pictures.
> 
> I got off to a slow start. Saturday, when I had hoped to have lots of knitting time turned into a family get-together, to the point where at supper time, there were 16 of us in the house. Fortunately, they were all happy with a takeaway, so I had no need to cook for everyone! Sunday was pretty busy, too, so it was only yesterday that I really got any knitting done. However, since then, I have really got going and am finding this pattern quite addictive.
> 
> I was a bit concerned that the yarn was not going to give me a very long scarf. The ball band did not give any indication of length, so it was a bit of a gamble. I am now nearly at the end of the first of the 2 balls of yarn and the work so far measures 28", so it should give me around 5 feet, which will be good. I have got into the rhythm of the pattern now, so I only need to check the written instructions at the beginning and end of each row, rather than working with my eyes glued to the pattern sheet. On the other hand, experience tells me that this is precisely the point where I am most likely to make a mistake - the point where I become over-confident and lose concentration! So I am trying to focus on the work in hand and not go off into too many daydreams about other versions of the scarf that I would love to make!
> 
> There have been some beautiful examples of this pattern posted on here. Thank you to everyone who has shared their work so far. I will add mine to the gallery in due course


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a fun adventure --- whic Fassett design are you going to be knitting?


I have yet to see her pattern- she lives some 40k away from me- Auckland spreads far and wide- so it takes a bit of organisation to meet up with her, especially as she still works full time. I think we will be meeting up sometime in the next fortnight!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> OK almost done, how do I block it, not sure?


the simplest method is to dampen the work, roll it in a towel, and leave it over night to dry. This is what I would have to do, having no blocking tiles, nor blocking wires. The exact method does vary with your fibre!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I wouldn't know where to buy similar yarn either! It was given to me by a friend who had given up knitting because her husband said it made her look old - she is in her mid-seventies! I have had it for a couple of years, waiting for the right pattern to come along, but I think she must have had it for several years before that. It was made by Twilleys, a well known UK brand, but I get no results when I Google it; I am pretty sure it hasn't been available for a while. Have a great time on your shopping trip!


I expect I shall- the shop itself has won an award for the lovely setting it is in- let alone the beautiful yarns the owner imports!


----------



## Lurker 2

Yes we got all the glitches sorted!



K. Bauer said:


> Lurker 2,
> 
> I have read all 32 pages; have looked at all the beautiful projects, have my instructions printed out, have decided to start by making a dishcloth in peaches and cream - white with size us9 needles since I have not had very much experince in knitting lace nor in reading a chart. I have some yarn that I found at a discount store it doesn't have much information on the band. It says it is mixed fibers of acrylic, polyester & nylon, 50 gr. 1.76 oz. I want to make the "Travelling Vine Scarf but will see how I do on the discloth before starting with actual yarn. Will try to post a pic of the yarn when I get started with it. I feel I am about to jumb off cliff. Question: Are the written instructions correct for the traveling vine scarf?


----------



## Lurker 2

looking forward to seeing it!



Renee50 said:


> I finished my Traveling Vine Scarf. I still need to block it and take a picture of it, but it came out great! I want to Thank Julie and Shirl for putting together this class. I know it takes alot of hard work to do something like this, and I want them to know how much I appreciate them.


----------



## Jenval

Hi everyone my second travelling vine scarf is now completed, very happy with it.
Thank you everyone who puts a lot of time into these workshops they are fantasic.
Thank you Lurker2 for all the work you have put in will be making more in the future. I actually want to knit one in 4 ply merino wool I think it would look stunning.

Jenny :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

I imagine it would be similar to the 4 ply alpaca scarf I knitted, and really like!

the finished scarf is so lovely- the stripes have worked out so well!



Jenval said:


> Hi everyone my second travelling vine scarf is now completed, very happy with it.
> Thank you everyone who puts a lot of time into these workshops they are fantasic.
> Thank you Lurker2 for all the work you have put in will be making more in the future. I actually want to knit one in 4 ply merino wool I think it would look stunning.
> 
> Jenny :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

It is odd, I have not yet had a problem with dropped stitches, with this design- I have in eyelash, with garter stitch, though and had to rip out the whole piece, NOT GOOD.



Bobglory said:


> I just got caught up on my reading from yesterday. Everyone's scarves and dishies are looking so good!
> 
> I am just starting repeat 8.
> 
> Last night I forgot to move my lifeline up after repeat 5. I didn't realize it until midway through repeat 6. Of course, as careful as I tried to be, I dropped two stitches! I had to think back two rows.
> 
> Now, you would think that after going through all that, I would remember to move up my lifeline before starting repeat 7 right? Nooooooooo. This time I dropped three stitches and had to tink back lol.
> 
> I finished repeat 7 and headed to bed. Fifteen minutes later, I got back up and moved that *#%+ lifeline up before I turned around and forgot again today.
> 
> If anyone sees my mind would you send it on home to me please..... I really do miss it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love seeing all your pictures --- here's mine. This is halfway into the 4th row pattern repeat. The yarn is bulky so I made it a 3 pattern repeat with 4 stitches on each side and like the width that makes. I will post another picture when it's all done. The yarn is Ella Rae Latte -- and I'm using a size 9 knitpicks acrylic needle.

http://www.covetedyarn.com/stores/coveted-yarn/item-626-Latte-by-Ella-Rae

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/ella-rae-latte

There's very little twist or crimp in this yarn - but it is so soft. I'm going to need 4-5 skeins for the scarf, but to be on the safe side, I was able to buy some more from a seller on Ravelry.com. She had gotten the yarn for $4.99/skein the same as I did at Tuesday Morning so saved money and can make either fingerless gloves or slouch hat to go with the scarf. I think I'm keeing this one for me to wear with my black coat during next winter's cold weather. I'm hoping the alpaca component makes the scarf very warm and comfy.


----------



## Lurker 2

That is looking so lovely, Rookie, I think this colour will look great with your black coat, and extra smart when you have knit the gloves, or hat! I will be starting out with fingerless gloves for our winter, then start a hat to match my purple scarf (being made) that I posted earlier- I intend to use Sorlenna's Victorian design.



RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing all your pictures --- here's mine. This is halfway into the 4th row pattern repeat. The yarn is bulky so I made it a 3 pattern repeat with 4 stitches on each side and like the width that makes. I will post another picture when it's all done. The yarn is Ella Rae Latte -- and I'm using a size 9 knitpicks acrylic needle.
> 
> http://www.covetedyarn.com/stores/coveted-yarn/item-626-Latte-by-Ella-Rae
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/ella-rae-latte
> 
> There's very little twist or crimp in this yarn - but it is so soft. I'm going to need 4-5 skeins for the scarf, but to be on the safe side, I was able to buy some more from a seller on Ravelry.com. She had gotten the yarn for $4.99/skein the same as I did at Tuesday Morning so saved money and can make either fingerless gloves or slouch hat to go with the scarf. I think I'm keeing this one for me to wear with my black coat during next winter's cold weather. I'm hoping the alpaca component makes the scarf very warm and comfy.


----------



## Patches39

Finished My Fern Lace Scarf, yaaaaaaaaa, I must thank you Julie, because you have taught me how to step out of my comfort zone, :-D and something I would not do on my own. This KTP family is something else, you really know how to share the love and caring. You have lifted me up, and shared with me that I am not alone. THANK YOU!!!!! :lol: 
Great teacher.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Finished My Fern Lace Scarf, yaaaaaaaaa, I must thank you Julie, because you have taught me how to step out of my comfort zone, :-D and something I would not do on my own. This KTP family is something else, you really know how to share the love and caring. You have lifted me up, and shared with me that I am not alone. THANK YOU!!!!! :lol:
> Great teacher.


That is looking really great! Beautifully lacy. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Lurker 2

The pattern is a traditional French design- there fore not mine to charge you- you can join in whenever you choose- the patterns are all available on page 1. All you have to do is choose your yarn- hopefully make a swatch- like a wash cloth, to learn the design- then work out the needle size for your main piece usually this is at least one size larger than stated on the ball band- to obtain the lacy effect.



yarnyarnroving said:


> what do you have to do to join the work shops?
> I have seen and looked at them. Am I intruding
> or can I join in these class and what do you charge
> for the patterns.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you for your kind words! And all the very best with your next project- I am avoiding the really large at present though I have followed what Dragonflylace has been teaching- this is what is so neat about Designer1234's workshops- we can choose when we do the work.
However for inspiration here is the first repeat and a half of the big project I plan to finish for the GC- as they grow up- i.e., this is really long range planning. Found in the Rowan 'lacy knits' by Alison Crowther-Smith.



Jenval said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments I have so loved doing this workshop. I am going to have a go at doing Dragonflylace workshop the spring dance worked in fine lace 2 ply never worked with 2 ply before and never done a lace shawl before so I am a little nervous but will do it.
> 
> Lurker2 you are a wonderful teacher hope you feel inspired to do another workshop at some point thank you for all your time helping all of us.
> 
> Jenny


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie just wanted you to know I'm still hanging in there and slowly working on my fern lace scarf. Please don't give up on me. LOL I'm on my third repeat now and keeping my fingers crossed. If at all tired I have to put it down or chance a frog will creep in...LOL


I am so glad you are hanging in Gwen- I notice somewhere the word 'determined' attached to your name!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I've just been very sensible (for once when it comes to knitting) and pulled out of Dragonflylaces workshop before it even began! Figured I have far too much on the go.
> 
> Which shawl are you doing Julie? I have the same book out from the library- looking at a couple of them and trying to decide- but then again I just ordered some cobweb (1ply) yesterday. So you see what I mean by sensible for once it doesn't last too long at all!


It is called Hilda Circular Shawl- but I first encountered this edging in the Golden Hands series back in 1971- that shawl I have unfortunately mis-placed the pattern, because it has a much more complex, but beautiful centre, knitted in panels.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Thats one of the tow I am looking at!The other is the luster evening cape (probably without the corsage). Less likely to escape when I try wearing it than a shawl!


There are some lovely ideas in that pattern book!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Update on where I am on my scarf. Getting there slowly but surely. Plan on getting more done today. Sure wasn't home much yesterday but did get a little knitting done on it while I was with a friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

that is coming along so well, Angora! no wonder it is taking a while, because you have six repeats on each row. It is going to be a very beautiful scarf.



Angora1 said:


> Update on where I am on my scarf. Getting there slowly but surely. Plan on getting more done today. Sure wasn't home much yesterday but did get a little knitting done on it while I was with a friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

betsy10904 said:


> Oh, me too. I am on my second repeat and am thanking my lucky stars for the lifeline I put in. There is something about row 7 that gets to me. My mind must begin to wander...or my brain gets addled.


Are you doing the Fern Lace or the Travelling Vine?


----------



## Lurker 2

betsy10904 said:


> The Fern Lace.
> This is my first attempt at lace. It's going slowly. I am using a light worsted on a 9 needle. I'll try to post a picture.


it is possibly to do with the change of direction at that point- the zig becomes a zag!
It would be lovely if you could show us what you have!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful scarf Angora. Which pattern are you doing? I just got some yarn today. I found some beautiful #2 lace weight in the color I want. I am going to try that. I also bought some Lion Brand amazing for a scarf for my daughter. It will be warmer than the lace weight.


Angora is doing the Travelling Vine, it took a while before she felt comfortable with the p2tog tbl, but she says she has mastered that now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thank you everyone. It is always so wonderful to share with other knitters and even more when we are doing the same project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Lurker, I didn't know I was doing extra repeats. LOL I can follow instructions and always manage to understand something differently from how it was meant. Perhaps if it is long enough it will be a shoulder wrap too on cooler evenings and not just a scarf. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Unintentional, but I did love the idea of a shawl. It's a good thing I got 2 skeins.


there are no rights and wrongs with this! I have done 6 repeats on some I have knitted- just that when it is wider- one needs often knit longer!!!


----------



## betsy10904

Lurker 2 said:


> it is possibly to do with the change of direction at that point- the zig becomes a zag!
> It would be lovely if you could show us what you have!


I finally got two repeats done. I am happy with it so far.


----------



## Lurker 2

betsy10904 said:


> I finally got two repeats done. I am happy with it so far.


And indeed that is looking good!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> I just realized I missed congratulating everyone on their beautiful works!! Just beautiful.. I'm only on my second repeat of the pattern, life happens that way sometimes around here. But I'm hoping to spend a few hours with it today!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I think life happens to all of us!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Julie, that is going to be so pretty! I really can't thank you enough for this workshop. It's been soooo good.


I am so glad you have enjoyed it, Gigi!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have on;y had a little time to work on my scarf the last couple days. Julie you would not believe this I got 3 rows completed while watching the last MotoGP practice today. Didn't have to frog any of it.


that is a real success! I do like to keep my pattern beside me though- especially as I am working on the different, but so similar patterns!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> OMG I plan on doing this in complete silence or I know I will make a mistake and have to frog. I probably will have to frog anyway but I want to make this.
> Angora's is just gorgeous, the colors and a little bling.


It does make a difference depending on how much lace knitting you have done before! This is why I seriously recommend making a wash cloth first!


----------



## Lurker 2

kaixixang said:


> AND large needle/yarn. I REALLY like these two patterns.


They are lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Yes they are, and Julie is a wonderful teacher. This has been a really great class. I am so happy to have both of these lovely patterns and to know that I can actually create gorgeous scarves with them. Thank you thank you thank you Julie.


That is my pleasure!


----------



## tmlester

Just thought I'd give a progress update. Have been going along just fine, then I did a little sleep knitting  Not a good thing! Had to frog about 4 1/2 repeats to get back to where my mistake came up. Oh well, that will teach me not to get too comfortable in the recliner while trying to keep track of a lace pattern  Here's what I've got so far. The colors don't come out as bright as they actually are, they reminded me of spring!


----------



## Lurker 2

tmlester said:


> Just thought I'd give a progress update. Have been going along just fine, then I did a little sleep knitting  Not a good thing! Had to frog about 4 1/2 repeats to get back to where my mistake came up. Oh well, that will teach me not to get too comfortable in the recliner while trying to keep track of a lace pattern  Here's what I've got so far. The colors don't come out as bright as they actually are, they reminded me of spring!


That is going to be a very lovely scarf- as you say they are beautiful spring colours!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Will we be having a Hilda Circular Shawl Workshop??
> Might be a little too much to ask for...... :shock:


Angora it is doable -it was after all only my second lace attempt, all those years ago, but in this case the difficult row is the lace cable cross- only one in each of the 20 row pattern. but you need to do this around some 40 odd times to get it long enough for the circle!


----------



## Lurker 2

Lynda12k said:


> I would like to join this workshop please


All you have to do, is start reading at page 1! The only problem if you want to use the Travelling Vine from the chart can you PM me and I will explain the difficulty with it- there is a serious error, and I have not been able to work out how to correct it. The chart for the Fern Lace is OK.
Glad you want to make this scarf/shawl, it is a lovely old design!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I'm to my 15th repeat now. Yay. However, I think that is just half-way. Perhaps that depends on how long I make it.
> 
> Last night I just couldn't figure out where I had made a mistake so I put it aside an just came back to it, fresh, and there it was. I found it immediately and in seconds had it corrected. Amazing what a night's sleep can do for one.
> 
> I'll be joining my new yarn soon!!!


That is terrific news Angora- I have been using the 'magic join' that Rookie mentions in the next post, BTW. Then if the join occurs in a lacy section (of which there is so much in this design) it is barely perceptible!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I just added my second skein and used the magic knot join that Sam and others were talking about when he was making the purple wingspan -- it's a great join and doesn't show at all....it works perfectly with the lace work.


And yours is a bulky/chunky? that is great to hear it works well in this yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I really think that this join would work with any yarn...the fact that my yarn is so flat helps -- but once I move to do a project in alpaca, I'll use this join also and that will be the real test sine the yarn I have for that is super bulky and curly.


be interesting to have a photo of the result!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Oh, Bob glory is going to teach her socks too- and Darowil is planning another workshop who did I forget -- oh yes Katgo is going to teach some Christmas decorations in Irish lace. hmm. anyone else? If I forgot I apologize. I am not looking at my notebook or calendar this weekend. taking a break.


have you heard from Katgo Shirley I PM'd her months ago and last I looked she still had not picked it up?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I just started my Traveling Vine with recycled denim, I can't wait to see how it progresses, I just finished row one of the pattern, off and running, yay!!
> Thanks Julie for doing this workshop for us!!


When you get far enough along- we would love to see how it looks! that first row is the all important one- and once you are up to row 6 you will be able to follow the vine stem through the design! Do you use lifelines and stitch markers, or like me, do you rely on your count!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Judy, that sound really good going- Amazing has some wonderful colourways! Once one has the Fern Lace design figured, it is only a small step to following the pattern for the Travelling Vine- although I like always to have my instructions with me. I do hope you will be able to download some photos for us all to see your work! 
I am so glad you have been enjoying doing this! And good to hear from you! Julie.


jmai5421 said:


> I am doing the fern lace design for my daughter out of amazing by lion brand. I am first trying out a dishcloth to see if I can do it. I have never done a lace type design before. so far so good. I will post a picture of the dishcloth as soon as I finish the last few rows of the 4th repeat and block it. Then I will start the scarf. Hopefully it will be thisafternoon. This morning I am canning mushrooms. They had a really good sale on them at our local grocery store. I did this last year but now I am out of the ones I canned. The sooner I get them done, the sooner I can get back to my knitting. I also knit while they are in the pressure canner for 45 minutes.
> i love this pattern and am anxious to finish so I can do the traveling vine for myself.
> Thanks Julie.
> Judy


----------



## Lurker 2

That sounds rather like what has happened at my place! Although I first knitted it back around 1989, it was like starting out anew last November. I have had a lot on my 'plate' and had put off tackling the design, because I genuinely thought I would be unable to concentrate. To my surprise like you- all other projects went on the 'back burner' and I finished much faster than anticipated. In preparing for the workshop I must have done the Travelling Vine hundreds of times now, the Fern Lace, not so often. It really does become compulsive knitting. Trust the French to come up with such a lovely design!
Do you have a camera, to show us the finished work? It is so exciting waiting for it to dry! I gather perhaps you don't have an inquisitive 4 footed friend?
Would love to see the finished piece, if possible! Julie.



Kathleendoris said:


> Well, my scarf is finished and I am absolutely delighted with it! At the moments, it is stretched out, slightly damp, between two layers of towels, on the upstairs landing. Once it's dry, I will post a picture in the parade.
> 
> This really is a very addictive pattern. I had intended to work on it very slowly as a change from other projects I have on the go, but very little has been done on anything else for nearly 10 days now. I fully intend to make this pattern in many other yarns and perhaps incorporate it into things other than scarfs, but for now, I am being firm with myself and insisting that I get back to other outstanding projects.
> 
> Thank you, Julie and the others who have provided the workshop. It has been great fun to do, and I have a scarf of which I am really proud as a result.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> No inquisitive pets, not any more. The last cat died in January and we haven't had a dog for a few years now. We have decided to keep it like that, at least for a while - it gives us a chance to go away on the spur of the moment without having to make arrangements for pets. We do have very naughty grandchildren, but they are not due until tomorrow, by which time the scarf will be ready - and, with any luck, photos posted!


There is that advantage to being pet free. I notice you say 'we'. that is great, I am adjusting to having the DH live in Australia- he has developed a form of dementia, and it is kinder for him to be with relatives rather than in a home. He will be coming back to New Zealand in a couple of months, and the plan is I will go to Australia for short visits- Sydney is just too hot for me much of the time. The two dogs multiply the cost horrifically!
Looking forward to seeing the scarf!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I will make sure to post pics, I can see it starting to come through now. I use both lifelines and stitch markers depending on the pattern, but on this one I seem to be doing fine (so far), with just my count. I think I'm going to make it a nice long drapy(sp) cowl that can be worn long or wrapped once to be short, we'll see.
> But I like it I like it. lol
> :lol:


It is such a beautiful design, and I love the internal logic of the pattern. I have probably said this before but once you can see the Vine stem forming the count can work to that, without have markers tangling with the yo's. Like the idea of a longer cowl, and especially long enough to wrap for deep darkest winter!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dintoo said:


> Julie, I'm still waiting for my sister to tell me what colour scarf she wants so that I can start my scarf. I love the cloth that I made and use it regularly. At least I'm getting other projects completed while waiting. So sorry to hear about your DH. I worked in a nursing home and know how terrible dementia can be. Hope you can find strength in the Lord through it all. Jinny


Thank you Jinny, as they rightly say it is a very long farewell. 
I am making a towel now in the Fern Lace, along with various other WIP's that are at the priority level. I don't make mine into UFO's for much longer than some will. And of course some work on only one thing at a time. Hope your sister hurries up and makes up her mind!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> That's what I'm hoping to do with mine. About 12 repeats so far. Got a long way to go and not much time to work on it. But I love the pattern.


I would say having got to 12 repeats is splendid progress! Are you able to show us?


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> I still have not had a chance to work on your pattern. I have loved your pattern from the first that I saw it - so it is on my short-list. So many family functions, work at work and work at home have stolen my "knit time" . I am thankful that the workshops can be accessed after closing. Thanks you, Julie for taking on this class - this is a super workshop. I have kept up with all the postings


Thank you so much Jan, for your kind words. It is good the workshops are to be part of KP permanently! There will be a trimming down of the postings later on. Some I have noticed have gone already. But it has been such a good experience sharing these two lovely designs, with so many. There have been well over 12,000 views of the workshop!


----------



## Sockmouth

Lurker 2 said:


> I would say having got to 12 repeats is splendid progress! Are you able to show us?


Here's what I have as of today.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Here's what I have as of today.


that is so lovely- it works well in the darker colours! And I see you chose the narrow style. Beautiful work!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Thank you. I love it already. Can't wait to finish it and try one in the fern lace pattern.


We will look forward to seeing that one too!


----------



## agnescr

My progress so far just started yesterday, but still struggling with headaches from sinus infection , but happy with what I have done so far.
Used Rico design "creative reflection" on 4 mm needles wish I had used larger needles ,next colour change is green,and there is a lurex thread in the yarn


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> My progress so far just started yesterday, but still struggling with headaches from sinus infection , but happy with what I have done so far.
> Used Rico design "creative reflection" on 4 mm needles wish I had used larger needles ,next colour change is green,and there is a lurex thread in the yarn


Blocking/ Dressing should open it a little more, but I do see what you mean! I love the colours coming in the yarn you have chosen. Not that I should be advising you, of all people, on how to handle lace!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

emmatonoose said:


> questions:
> have begun scarf as directed with the basic 6 rows,
> 1] where it says 'wrn to make 1' is that a yarn over only or do I knit in the back loop of that yo and then do the next k1bl as pattern says?
> 2] in Row 1 and others that follow m1 means yo only or yo with k1bl?
> 
> This is my first lace- thanks for your understanding and help in advance


The instructions are in UK English! the wrn is a yo in American terminology, and every m1 is a yo only. Where you are mean't to go tbl the pattern specifies it! Otherwise you will end up with rather more twisted stitches than is needed for the pattern!
Do get back to me if you are still having problems!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Finished 8 repeats and really settling I to the rhythm of the pattern.
> 
> This is going to one of my "go-to" patterns for scarves. It's coming out lovely with every yarn being used in the workshop!
> 
> Gigi


It is a very versatile pattern. I am glad you are enjoying this!


----------



## Poledra65

Here is what I have so far. I like this pattern, not difficult but fun and a bit of a challenge to pay attention to what I'm doing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Here is what I have so far. I like this pattern, not difficult but fun and a bit of a challenge to pay attention to what I'm doing.


the point that has been tripping people up, is the p2tog tbl, decrease, but there are some good videos on you tube to help.
your colour will go with many others!
I find I can get distracted and get in muddles as to which row I am supposing myself to be doing, especially as I have both the Fern Lace and the Travelling Vine on the way.


----------



## Bobglory

I just got a set of Interchangeable's so of course I knitted my scarf onto the new needles as soon as I got them in my hot little hands. 

I figured out how to put a lifeline through the hole in the where you put the key thingy to tighten and blissfully started knitting row 12. I felt ohhhh so proud of myself as I whisked the newly knitted row down the cord and giggled with glee as in the blink of an eye the lifeline was in place. 

I started knitting the first row of the next repeat still feeling unbridled joy ..... until I hit the first stitch marker, when what to my stunned eye did appear? My lifeline threaded through the stitch marker, and every other marker on the row!

Now, this would not have been a big deal had I used any of the many stitch markers on the market that have some sort of opening, but noooooo. I had to use the cute little flexible ones. 

I have learned my lesson, switched my markers and off I go to press on. Lol.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> the p2tog tbl hasn't been a problem, but I did do the M1 incorrectly on the first couple rows, I used the bar between stitches instead of a yo, I surprised myself that I knew that a wrn meant yo, so there is hope for me yet. lol...Yes, I have to mark which row I'm on, the pattern rows themselves I find, are fairly easy after the first repeat, I just have to keep track, but if I don't mark the row I've just finished, I have to rely on my memory as to what I did last and my memory is definetly not reliable and has a few faulty wires and holes in it. lol


Kaye, when you are familiar with the pattern, and the Vine stem is showing, I find I can work out what row it is, by counting how many stitches to the decrease (stem), because this number always varies, row by row- remembering to subtract the border stitches. Like I have on my needles a fern towel, subtract the three for the border, and I have 5 to the decrease, on a knit row, i.e., ODD row, I also know now, from looking at it that my next decrease should be to the left, i.e., first half of the design, or rows 1 through 5. The only row it can possibly be is row 5. If the decrease is coming up to the right side of the work, or you are at the corner of the zig-zag, it would have to be row 7.
One of the other pieces on needles is a Travelling Vine, thus I subtract my two border stiches, and can see that this also is decreasing left, however I am at a purl row. I have 4 stitches to work, the only row that fits is row 2.
Hope this is not too wordy!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> I bought mine locally here in Scotland will look to see if its available in US
> 
> thanks for the kind comments
> 
> Deremores in the UK stock it and send world wide at reasonable prices cant find US stockists


Must google this one, thanks Agnes for the tip- not a name I am familiar with. I was rather pleased yesterday on my obligatory trip to the emporium, I found some possum/merino mix for less than $8 a ball. I splurged on 3. That was the equivalent on this weeks special at the supermarket of a kilogram of Edam cheese. a dozen free range eggs would be $6, and I can usually buy High Grade (bread making) flour for $8 a 5kg bag- to give you an idea of values here!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I use a row counter. I can read my knitting but this would take too much time. I find that the row counter works well.


I have a bad habit of forgetting to wind on the row counter, although I was given one in a recent swap, which is also a stitch marker- I have yet to do a circular project- where I can see straight away the usefulness of this.
The important thing is, if it works for you- do it that way!


----------



## Lurker 2

Oh dear! I do see your point! Not having the interchangeables with the little hole, I have never encountered this!
Good luck with placing the next lifeline.
Your work is looking so beautiful, Gigi!



Bobglory said:


> I just got a set of Interchangeable's so of course I knitted my scarf onto the new needles as soon as I got them in my hot little hands.
> 
> I figured out how to put a lifeline through the hole in the where you put the key thingy to tighten and blissfully started knitting row 12. I felt ohhhh so proud of myself as I whisked the newly knitted row down the cord and giggled with glee as in the blink of an eye the lifeline was in place.
> 
> I started knitting the first row of the next repeat still feeling unbridled joy ..... until I hit the first stitch marker, when what to my stunned eye did appear? My lifeline threaded through the stitch marker, and every other marker on the row!
> 
> Now, this would not have been a big deal had I used any of the many stitch markers on the market that have some sort of opening, but noooooo. I had to use the cute little flexible ones.
> 
> I have learned my lesson, switched my markers and off I go to press on. Lol.


----------



## emmatonoose

Now that I've got the pattern down I'm wondering if I've made it on too large needles. The yarn is Lion Brand Tweed Stripes yarn, color. It is a bulky yarn on US 15 / 10 mm needles. what do you think? I've completed the 6 initial rows with a modification and 12 of the pattern. May have posted twice excuse please if so.'


----------



## emmatonoose

Sockmouth said:


> It looks nice and open to me.
> How did you get the bottom to curve like that? Or is it just the way you have it placed? i think I quite like the curve and would like to try it on my next one.


it was quite simple. after cast on of 36sts, Row 1: k.
Row 2: k17, k2tog, k17. [35 sts total
Row 3 and 5: knit. 
Row 4: k16, k2tog twice, k15. [33 sts total]
Row 6: k14, k2tog 3times, k12. [30 sts total]
Now you are ready to start the pattern.
thank you for compliment


----------



## melyn

Hi Julie, here is my TV scarf, so far its used 3 balls of mohair yarn and I am on my 4th. I bought the yarn several years ago for a jumper that never got done. The red woven in it is not causing too many problems although it makes the yarn a bit thicker and fluffier. Not sure how sensible knitting it in white is going to be but I thought it would look good lol.


----------



## Bobglory

9 repeats done.


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very interesting! you have just reminded me that I made some booties at 12, and thought I would go crazy trying to understand the pattern- but there was the row with the decrease followed by the increase row- had never thought of that as the introduction to lace, so obvious when you think about it. It was also my first experience of cables- I retreated, when finished to designing and knitting for my dolls! Until I was 15 and knitted a fisherman rib sweater for myself.


I have also remembered that Mum claimed that as a weaver she had no time for pick pick pick knitting, and I would have to figure the bootee pattern on my own! 
This is in reply to a thread of thought in reply to Kathleendoris.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> OMG That is the way I started making booties for my baby sisters when I was 9 and then figuring that if I divided the pattern in half they would fit my dolls. I did the same with all my Mother's baby patterns. I made lots for them and then went to cable sweater for myself. I spent my babysitting money on red yarn that I made a cable sweater and wore it, then took it out to make a cartigan for a skating party and then took it out again for a shaker knit sweater for school. I couldn't afford any more yarn so had to reuse it. I was in 7th grade at the time. When I got in senior high I needed a green sweater to match my wool bermuda shorts for a football game. I took the yarn to my Mother, who was in that hospital at the time for some surgery, and she knit my green sweater in one day in time for the football game. She was a fast knitter, especially with not interruptions from 6 kids. It sounds like we all started the same way, with booties.


I was a bit young at 2+ when my brothers were born (twins) to knit anything for them, but Mum bought me a rubber doll that was remarkably babylike and we would set out with our baths and tepid water and of course the splasshing began, in the case of Mum's charges!
Mum took up knitting towards the end of her life- often spinning her own fleece- she had several sheep of differing colours. When she was forced to move from the farm, she frequently knitted with rovings, but took the pattern as a starting point, and then started to specialize in sending UFO's as presents to me and the kids!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

emmatonoose said:


> My public apology to Lurker2: Forgive my etiquette blunder. Sincerely, emmatonoose


Apology accepted, sorry for my blunt PM.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sockmouth said:


> Oops. My apologies too Julie. I should have pm'ed emmatonoose. My bad.


Oh dear, I did not mean to cause so much consternation- Apology accepted.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Hi Julie, here is my TV scarf, so far its used 3 balls of mohair yarn and I am on my 4th. I bought the yarn several years ago for a jumper that never got done. The red woven in it is not causing too many problems although it makes the yarn a bit thicker and fluffier. Not sure how sensible knitting it in white is going to be but I thought it would look good lol.


I guess that will depend on having a good woolen detergent- we have several available here, and I am sure there are in the UK too!
I like the effect of the red!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear of problems....wishing you all the best and send out a holler if you need to vent....don't have any knowledge or sway in NZ bureacracy otherwise would offer help.


I got home about an hour ago. Had a very late lunch- treated myself to some sushi- felt I had earned that. The people at Internal Affairs were all very kind, and understanding- but it took nearly $130 to sort out!!!!! All because of a mis-placed Certificate. Which the Australian Authorities need to sight in the original! So the original of my EPOA had to go to Wellington (our Capital), but the young lady photocopied and witnessed that she had sighted the original. All in all it could take three weeks to replace it, and the Aussies wanted a response by next week! Can't do it- the old blood out of stone situation, I ain't a miracle worker! Thank goodness for mobiles. I texted Lupe while I was waiting, because she had texted twice. But she is going to have to wait -I am too tired to sort out mailing anything until tomorrow- when I have to go down for my routine blood test anyway. ho hum.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> 9 repeats done.


It is looking so good! the colour shifts are very subtle. 
I had a thorough look yesterday in the emporium for stitch markers- because I like the idea of the pin ones, but nothing came to light!


----------



## Poledra65

2 repeats down, several more to go, I think I'm going to make a cowl with it, as I really like the drape it has so far.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> 2 repeats down, several more to go, I think I'm going to make a cowl with it, as I really like the drape it has so far.


It is looking good, isn't it!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I really like it, I don't think I'd want a sweater made out of it, unless it was a very light airy one like you'd do with cotton to wear over a tank top or camisole because it wouldn't hold structure well, but it has a nice drape and feel to it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I was 9 when my twin sisters were born and then another sister 16 months later. Mom was busy. Mom said if she knew that I was watching her and copying, not just playing with the needles and yarn she would have taught me to knit right handed instead of letting me pick itup on my own left handed. I had 2 brothers between my self and my sisters so Mom was quite busy. Not much time for teaching. We lived in the country but not on a farm. That would have been neat and to have sheep to weave your own yarn and cloth.
> Dolls were my pastime. I loved them, but had to spend a lot of time helping Mom with real dolls. They weren't dolls to me at the time, just a lot of work. They still are at 59 years old.(I lost my youngest sister to cancer when she was 47)
> You got UFO's, I got nothing. Everytime she knit something for my sisters or their children; she would tell my that I could do my own knitting so my kids and I got nothing.


I turned to the Quakers for support in difficult times- knowing their creed for non-violence. Mum sent me two tee shirts with F1 -11 bombers on, for the two kids- she had trained as a Mental Nurse at the Quaker Retreat, in York, England, but as war became inevitable she rejected their pacifist views- it was typical of her sense of humour- those tee shirts, for a 3 year old and her 1 year old sister!
Odd isn't it what Mums (Moms) won't do for the oldest? 
She refused to help me weave as an adult- taught the older of my brothers instead, but at 6 years she had me weave a scarf on an old style wooden apple box, that she had made into a loom with a fixed heddle. boy did we have some arguments over getting to the end of that scarf! She taught me to paint oil colours at 8- refused to teach me water colours- that was her medium!
Cast me off as a reprobate at age 20.
That one hurt.
But her last 9 years we were the best of friends- she was the sort of Mum I could ring at 3 in the morning, if things were on top of me, and I did not want to worry the children.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I have 8 repeats of the fern lace design and my scarf is a little more than a foot long. I need to decide whether I want a cowl or scarf. I am thinking cowl as that would be easier for my daughter to put on and off and the ends would not get caught in the wheelchair wheels should it become loose.
> I like the pink one that you are wearing Julie. How many reapeats does that one have. It looks like it would be warmer. Warmth is what I am looking for. We have very cold winters. The calendar says spring but we are expecting snow on top of ice. I am not leaving the house today.


I have just checked, the dusky pink cowl is just on 30 inches. I have done 14 repeats, but it is DK or what we call 8 ply. 
I think that is very wise to think of a cowl for your daughter! I love that about them- that you are not worrying where the ends are- and for that matter completely losing it, as I have a habit of doing- that and umbrellas!


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just checked, the dusky pink cowl is just on 30 inches. I have done 14 repeats, but it is DK or what we call 8 ply.
> I think that is very wise to think of a cowl for your daughter! I love that about them- that you are not worrying where the ends are- and for that matter completely losing it, as I have a habit of doing- that and umbrellas!


Thanks, I am using a light worsted which might be a little thicker that your 8 ply. So I think that 14 repeats would work. Then I will go with a hat and mitterns with leather palms wrong side facing so they are rough to hang on to things or grab. All to match for next Christmas.


----------



## NanaCaren

Fished except for sewing in the ends, my least favorite part.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks, I am using a light worsted which might be a little thicker that your 8 ply. So I think that 14 repeats would work. Then I will go with a hat and mitterns with leather palms wrong side facing so they are rough to hang on to things or grab. All to match for next Christmas.


Your work is looking so beautiful! I was a bit worried for a second when I first saw the top photo- then saw it was your swatch, was thinking that is small for a cowl- which of course was not the case at all! I love the colours you have chosen for the cowl- they will really brighten a winter's day!
I remember now a discussion about what kind of leather would work well for your daughter's gloves!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Fished except for sewing in the ends, my least favorite part.


should mention the Caren has knit a dishcloth and towel for her daughter's new kitchen- they do look good ! I am not that keen on doing the darning in either - but it does turn a WIP, into a finished piece ready to gift!


----------



## Lurker 2

Diane104 said:


> All the knitted lace is gorgeous!! I started mine and have done many repeats of the first four pattern rows!!! I will get to do more knitting during the next 2 days - snowstorm!! No spring as yet, although I have seen Robins!!


Do you mean you knit and frog? that sounds unfortunate.


----------



## Diane104

Yes, Julie - knit and frog!!! I do have a total of 7 rows done (counting the 4 knit rows!!) I will get it done!! I will.....yes, I will!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Diane104 said:


> Yes, Julie - knit and frog!!! I do have a total of 7 rows done (counting the 4 knit rows!!) I will get it done!! I will.....yes, I will!!!!


all strength to you! Good luck.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been to my Knit and Natter group this afternoon, and wore my Travelling Vine scarf. The moment I walked in, I was greeted by 'I love your scarf' and 'Did you knit that', as of course, I had hoped and expected. Several people enquired about the pattern, and I passed on details of where to find the Workshop. A few members, mostly the older ones, although not exclusively so, do not have computers and have neither the skills nor the inclination to use them. Am I right in thinking that it will be in order for me to copy my print-out of the pattern and pass it on to these friends?
> 
> Some of the group are life-long readers of 'Woman's Weekly', but no one recognised the pattern, so it is wonderful that it has come back into circulation, albeit via perhaps the most circuitous route possible. You can't get much further from Britain than New Zealand!
> 
> It is probably 'tomorrow' with you already, Julie, and I appreciate that today may be stressful for you, as you await news of your brother.
> 
> My thoughts are with you.


As this is a Traditional pattern, do feel free to share it!, perhaps if you attach my name, as I did re-draft it!
Alastair is trying hard to maintain a sense of humour about his predicament- and thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I would be very happy to add your name - credit where credit is due. Is there a preferred form of your name that I should use? I know you as Julie or Lurker2, but if you would prefer something else, I would be more than delighted to oblige.


my birth name is Julie Drysdale, I usually use that because people find my married name difficult!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I just read you are awaiting some kind of news from your brother. I hope it is not bad. I pray for good news.
> I do have a question when ever you have the time. My question is on your pink cowl where you sewed it together did you start and end with the 6 rows of garter? I started with the garter intending on making a scarf and changed my mind midway. I was thinking of just leaving the 6 rows since it is the cast on edge, pickup the stitches and do a three needle bind off (no sewing) or even picking up stitches on the 6th row of garter, do the bind off and maybe sew a row close to the edge and cut off the first few rows of garter. They would be on the inside of the cowl and not show, but maybe would still look better cut off. I hope I am making sense.


It all sounds much more professional than my simple solution- I just garter stitched both ends and slip stitched, but the three needle bind off sounds ideal! would recommend you do what you are most comfortable with!

my brother probably has open heart surgery, Monday. bit touch and go, because he has an anaphylactic reaction to most anaesthetics.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> That will be perfect. I will include that with the pattern details.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

kittys punkin said:


> Lurker 2, we will all be praying for your brother's surgery to go well and for a speedy recovery.


that is kind of you, thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> I'd like to add my prayers Julie. I will be thinking of both you and your brother and holding you both close in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


That is so kind of you, Gigi! Thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren

My latest TV scarves. Enjoying this pattern, thank you Julie for sharing it.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> My latest TV scarves. Enjoying this pattern, thank you Julie for sharing it.


And they are looking so lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Your scarves are going to be lovely. I have the Patons lace in the same color for a traveling vine scarf for myself. It is nice to see how the colors will knit up. What size needle did you use?
> I just finished a cowl for my daughter. I am blocking it now and will post a picture tomorrow. There will be a matching slouch hat with mock cable and mittens for Christmas 2013.


looking forward to seeing the finished piece!


----------



## K. Bauer

I played around with the two patterns with some cotton yarn and then decided on the Traveling Vine and have done about 3 repeats of the pattern. Now I have to make a decision -
The sample is really nice, but it isn't wide enough for the wrap I wanted out of this yarn, so I have to frog it back and make it wider or use a different yarn and make a scarf which is what I think I will do. But either way it will have to be put on hold until I have 2 other projects finished.

I really like this workshop and thank you very much Lurker 2 and Designer for teaching it, you are very good with encourgements and lessons.


----------



## Lurker 2

What ever you decide, your sample is looking really good! The design is so adaptable- looking forward to seeing the finished shawl/scarf when you have a chance! Designer is brilliant to work with! Thanks for the good word!



K. Bauer said:


> I played around with the two patterns with some cotton yarn and then decided on the Traveling Vine and have done about 3 repeats of the pattern. Now I have to make a decision -
> The sample is really nice, but it isn't wide enough for the wrap I wanted out of this yarn, so I have to frog it back and make it wider or use a different yarn and make a scarf which is what I think I will do. But either way it will have to be put on hold until I have 2 other projects finished.
> 
> I really like this workshop and thank you very much Lurker 2 and Designer for teaching it, you are very good with encourgements and lessons.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm about 1/2 way done with the Travelling Vine scarf - thank you so much for your help along the way. I'm putting it away for awhile for a couple of reasons:
1) starting the Wingspan with TheWren
2) waiting for more yarn from a seller on Ravelry so can make matching fingerless mitts and beret.

See some of you in Sam's workshop - I'll post another picture when I get everything done.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm about 1/2 way done with the Travelling Vine scarf - thank you so much for your help along the way. I'm putting it away for awhile for a couple of reasons:
> 1) starting the Wingspan with TheWren
> 2) waiting for more yarn from a seller on Ravelry so can make matching fingerless mitts and beret.
> 
> See some of you in Sam's workshop - I'll post another picture when I get everything done.


That is looking SO beautiful, Rookie- you can feel really pleased with the result, and it is going to be a superb set. I too have put away the TV, and Fern projects to do a wingspan/cum dream bird scarf!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful. The whole set will really be nice. Have fun in Sam's workshop. I am not in that one, not too keen on shawls.
> How long do you plan on making the scarf? I do love your color. I am just starting my TV scarf. I finished a cowl for my daughter in the fern lace design.


The cowl is for Christmas? I am so glad you are going to do the TV for yourself, or do I read that wrong?


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Yes, you are right. The cowl is for Christmas. I will be knitting a hat and mittens later. The TV lace scarf is for me. I am not going to make it as long as Rookie. I just want one wrap around. I will measure a scarf at a store or look on line to see what the lengths are. I just have the old fashioned neck warmers. They were plain in my day and now are fancier and are called cowls and are warn for warmth and as an accessory


Not too sure what a neck warmer is exactly!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> If you go to this page there is a neck warmer.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-13425-1.html#180484


Thanks for that Caren, may solve the problem I have for a commission! for that matter would not mind one for myself!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I was just slightly naughty this morning, but I blame you lot! I had a rare visit to town, as I had a dental hygienist appointment and also needed to buy a birthday present for my son-in-law. The quickest route from the bus station to the dental surgery took me through John Lewis (large department store) and it would have been very rude to go in there without checking the knitting yarns. I simply had to see what might be suitable for my next TV scarf and, as it happened found a nice Rowan fine lace yarn, 80% alpaca, 20% merino in lots of lovely colours. At £8.80 per ball, it was not cheap, but a whole lot less than some of the other options. At 400metres (437 yards) I am pretty confident that one ball will be enough for a scarf... you can see where this is leading! Yes, I treated myself to a ball, in a soft green.
> 
> Well, hygienist, shopping for other people - and I did have voucher left over from Christmas, which more than covered the cost of the wool - not to mention having got very wind blown waiting for the bus: what could I do but give in to temptation. Now the big challenge is to concentrate on work already in progress before I cast on those stitches. I am but a weak woman.


My scarf that I knitted from Rowan's fine lace, took a little less than one ball- because the person I was knitting it for did not want a long scarf. It was also the 6 repeats across the width.
I am sure yours will be lovely- given how beautiful the first is! Rowan's have some wonderful yarns!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks for showing me that one - if mine looks anything like as good, I shall be well pleased. You mention that you had yarn left over and did 6 repeats. Do you know how long the finished scarf was? This one might (or might not!) end up as a gift, so I would like it to be fairly long. Do you remember what size needles you used? I was thinking maybe 4mm.


I used my 3.75mm needles- A long scarf at 6 repeats would take two balls. From recall it was about 1m but I can check that with Angela. I won't ring until tonight- it being 1-20 am!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> No need to bother anyone for precise details of the length - about 1 metre is good enough for me. I think I will stick to the five repeats and see how far it will go! I may try both 3.75 and 4 mm needles and see which I prefer.


I had 4 starts getting the pattern right- I was not at all sure I had the concentration to do it. The yarn survived the unpicking, well. It was after so many had viewed my topic, that I volunteered to teach it for Shirley.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> My scarf that I knitted from Rowan's fine lace, took a little less than one ball- because the person I was knitting it for did not want a long scarf. It was also the 6 repeats across the width.
> I am sure yours will be lovely- given how beautiful the first is! Rowan's have some wonderful yarns!


Your scarf is lovely as always. The blue looks so soft.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> The blue one is beautiful. It looks so soft. Your friend is lucky.


It was a commission- but it has been good- because it has boosted my confidence so!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie -- you are doing very well with this workshop -- I knew you would. you knew your subject, you put in the time in preparation, and if my computer and yours were better friends you wouldn't have had the least bit of a problem!!


Thanks, Shirley for the kind words!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Julie, I could not resist casting on for my scarf. I am only 4 rows into the pattern, but it does look very nice. I can fully understand why you had so many false starts with this yarn. It is not easy to work with, extremely slippery. I have used alpaca before, although in a heavier weight of yarn. On that occasion, I overcame the problem by swapping to bamboo needles, which I don't usually like using. I am using 3.75mm, which seems to be giving the right effect, but unfortunately, I don't have any bamboos in that size. For now, I will proceed with great care and attention, but, as I think that I may want to use this yarn several times more, I may invest in a pair of bamboos next time that I am somewhere that sells them. I am also toying with the idea of a lifeline, although with such a fine yarn, it is hard to know what might be a suitable thread with which to make the lifeline: sewing cotton, perhaps?


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, I could not resist casting on for my scarf. I am only 4 rows into the pattern, but it does look very nice. I can fully understand why you had so many false starts with this yarn. It is not easy to work with, extremely slippery. I have used alpaca before, although in a heavier weight of yarn. On that occasion, I overcame the problem by swapping to bamboo needles, which I don't usually like using. I am using 3.75mm, which seems to be giving the right effect, but unfortunately, I don't have any bamboos in that size. For now, I will proceed with great care and attention, but, as I think that I may want to use this yarn several times more, I may invest in a pair of bamboos next time that I am somewhere that sells them. I am also toying with the idea of a lifeline, although with such a fine yarn, it is hard to know what might be a suitable thread with which to make the lifeline: sewing cotton, perhaps?


I prefer my bamboos, because I am arthritic, and also find them less 'slippery', which is good with the 'fine lace' yarn- I have recently had to go the opposite way, buying aluminium needles because of a dearth of bamboos, and misplacing the size I wanted!
I think from what people have said about lifelines maybe a fine crochet cotton would work, or a buttonhole cotton. I have no actual experience of using a lifeline- also recall people mentioning it is unwise to skimp on the length- one person even made hers long enough to tie the ends together.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, it is the fact that they are not very slippery that normally puts me off bamboo - I like my stocking stitch to slide easily along the needles! But of course, with lace, the same quality that I mostly dislike becomes the very thing I am looking for. Just now, I changed to a pair of metal needles with sharper points than I was using - those certainly make all those 'tbl' stitches much easier. But I now I am working with longer needles than I really like! There is no pleasing some people!


It is because you are a skilled crafts woman, that you like your tools to be precise for the task in hand!

A good point really helps, IMHO


----------



## Diane104

This is how far I am on my scarf. I hand wrote the istructions and made a few errors - not on 1 row, but 2 rows!! I have since bought ink for my printer and hopefully won't have that problem again!! I used Red Heart Shimmer and 10 1/2 needle. The "shimmer" doesn't show up real well!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Diane104 said:


> This is how far I am on my scarf. I hand wrote the istructions and made a few errors - not on 1 row, but 2 rows!! I have since bought ink for my printer and hopefully won't have that problem again!!


That is looking great Diane! I love the colour you have chosen!


----------



## Lurker 2

Diane104 said:


> Thank You! It is my MIL's favorite color. I hope to give it to her for Mother's Day. She just turned 89 years young!


Congratulations to MIL for her 89th. You will almost certainly knit faster as you learn the pattern!


----------



## Diane104

Thank you!! I couldn't have done it without the support of you gals!! These workshops are great! And you gals rock!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Diane104 said:


> Thank you!! I couldn't have done it without the support of you gals!! These workshops are great! And you gals rock!!


And thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful. You are further than I am. I love the shimmer and the color.. Congratulations to your MIL, I am sure she will love the scarf. I might have to try that for another one. I am doing mine in a lace weight yarn. It is taking forever but I like the look.


would you be able to show us a progress photo?


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I will, tomorrow. Arthritis in my knees acting up so am not doing too much.


I am sure we can be patient, in the circumstances!


----------



## tmlester

Well here's my finished scarf/cowl. I had made it wider with the intention of making a cowl instead of a scarf. I added buttonholes in the last garter edge and some flat pearlized buttons in a cream color for contrast. I've attached pictures of it buttoned and unbuttoned. Hope you like it


----------



## Lurker 2

tmlester said:


> Well here's my finished scarf/cowl. I had made it wider with the intention of making a cowl instead of a scarf. I added buttonholes in the last garter edge and some flat pearlized buttons in a cream color for contrast. I've attached pictures of it buttoned and unbuttoned. Hope you like it


I am sure that will drape beautifully- It is a nice touch having the buttons. Good work- you must be pleased!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful scarf. It's so hard as knitters as we always want to gift. Whatever you decide, if you do give it away, take a photo of it and keep it so you have a record of it and what you did. I'm facing the same dilemma, but think I will keep my first one since it will serve to remind me of this workshop and the teacher. And, now I am hoping to have some time to finish knitting mine. Can let the house go a little now that the company is gone, so Travelling Vine, Here I Come! Then on to Wingspan.


Happy knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2

tmlester said:


> I've decided to keep this one as a momento of the workshop and all the fun I've had doing it and gift the Fern Lace one I'm starting tomorrow. Have to finish another 2 workshops too! Whew, I'm really overloading myself this month. Besides the workshops, I have 3 other projects to finish! Wish me luck


LUCK!


----------



## Kellipawl

Your work is beautiful. Is there a trick to getting your strips as perfect as you did? What kind of yarn? I'm a pretty new and inexperienced knitter. Help is always welcome.


----------



## jmai5421

jmai5421 said:


> I will, tomorrow. Arthritis in my knees acting up so am not doing too much.


Finally got a picture to post of my TV as far as I am. With lace weight yarn it is slow going but I love the scarf. I didn't realize there would be so much dark which doesn't show the pattern very well.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Finally got a picture to post of my TV as far as I am. With lace weight yarn it is slow going but I love the scarf. I didn't realize there would be so much dark which doesn't show the pattern very well.


I guess it will depend what you wear it with! I have found if I try to do at least one repeat at a time it does progress, and there is always the point when you reach half way when it seems to go much faster. My own current TV is darker than I had expected- purple into almost brown, but more important is to finish the Fern Lace for my friends 80th birthday! You are a very good knitter!


----------



## emmatonoose

Here are the two items I made with the Traveling Vine pattern


----------



## Lurker 2

emmatonoose said:


> Here are the two items I made with the Traveling Vine pattern


They are looking good! Pretty colours!


----------



## NanaCaren

Finished my Traveling Vine Scarf. Angora, this is one of the colours I picked. Thank you for the information about the yarn.


----------



## NanaCaren

jmai5421 said:


> Is that Angora from Yarn Paradise? I have blue and a brown gold combination. I love the way yours knit up.


Sorry no Angora1 was the one that gave the name of the yarn I used. Rozetti Polaris, I used Scorpio.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Finished my Traveling Vine Scarf. Angora, this is one of the colours I picked. Thank you for the information about the yarn.


Your scarf is so pretty, Caren- is this the one you are gifting?


----------



## NanaCaren

jmai5421 said:


> Yes, it is Paton's Lace the the color is sachet. And yes it is very slow going. I try to do two or three repeats a day. I think that I have two many projects started that I want to get done soon. The scarf is for me next winter or maybe this winter if it doesn't warm up. We were still getiing snow last week. We have 4' high packed on our road to our summer home(the cabin). I don't know when it will melt enough to get through.
> 102 stitches. That will take awhile and is a lot of knitting. It will be pretty though, almost like a shawl. I will be anxious to see a picture.
> The sweater was a mistake. It needs buttons and then I was going to post it in the picture section. I messed up and it got here.


THe sweater is still lovely. Yes I like my scarves wide and long. I was hoping to have it done to take to London in June, but am not holding my breath. I figured it would be nice to have on those chilly evenings. I will post pictures when I get a bit further along. 
Our snow is gone and it has warmed up to spring like weather.


----------



## Designer1234

*DON'T FORGET TO PUT YOUR SCARVES IN THE PARADE*!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I had 4 starts getting the pattern right- I was not at all sure I had the concentration to do it. The yarn survived the unpicking, well. It was after so many had viewed my topic, that I volunteered to teach it for Shirley.


*Aren't you glad you did ' look how many wonderful scarves are out there thanks to you. And look at the workshop you are leaving available for lots of other KP members -- nice feeling (ask my how I know!! I knew you could do it*. !!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

My latest Traveling Vine Scarf in progress. am happy with this one too. 102 stitches on this one.


----------



## Designer1234

Attention everyone! *THIS WORKSHOP WILL CLOSE ON SUNDAY, MAY 5, 2013*.

I will be trimming the workshop in preparation for it to be closed and put in our 'closed' classes so that other KP members may refer to it in the future.

*Thanks so much to Julie for this wonderful class, and once again, the students who have supported these workshops by taking our classes*.

Designer 1234


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Thansk Julie. I enjoyed this workshop. My daughters cowl is done and I am part way with my scarf. I am sure I will be knitting more scarves and cowls using the TV and leaf patterns. They make perfect Christmas presents.
> Thanks for all your help and sharing this pattern with us.
> Judy


It has been my pleasure Judy, and truly great to see what people have achieved- the Parade will remain open for people to add their finished projects, as and when they reach that point! For that matter I myself have a Fern Lace scarf to add now- when I have darned in the ends!


----------



## Bobglory

Julie, thank you so much for teaching this workshop. I am midway through my traveling vine and loving it. 

Shirley, thank you for all you do to bring us these workshops. They are truly a joy.

I know there are others that help in the workshop endeavor and graciously give of their time and talents. Thank you.

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Julie, thank you so much for teaching this workshop. I am midway through my traveling vine and loving it.
> 
> Shirley, thank you for all you do to bring us these workshops. They are truly a joy.
> 
> I know there are others that help in the workshop endeavor and graciously give of their time and talents. Thank you.
> 
> Gigi


I am so glad to hear this Gigi! The travelling Vine can progress fast as was evidenced by the speed with which Jenval in Perth Australia completed the two she has posted, or as with myself, a dedicated several WIP's on the go at the same time person, I have my purpley/brown scarf still coming along- and our winter will not be far away now!
I am looking forward to seeing yours on the Parade, having just reminded myself what you are working on, or rather the yarn that you are working with!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I'm knitting Julie and hope to get a picture on before the workshop closes and of course will put it on the Parade. I love this workshop and this scarf is so beautiful. It is the favorite thing I have made and although it's not done yet, I can't wait to finish it. Think I will make a shawl someday with this pattern. Thank you so much for doing this Workshop.


I have said it before, but it has been my pleasure! I am glad you have not far to go now! The house will always be there, and thank goodness your visitors are coming next month!


----------



## NanaCaren

This is my Traveling Vine Scarf after one ball of the yarn. It is just over 3 feet long. I will add at least one more complete ball.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just beautiful NanaCaren. Love the colors and think this is the most beautiful pattern. Too cute that the wee one thinks it is his blanket and with his sweet antics, how could anyone turn him down. Did he wink?


----------



## Cashmeregma

I did it. Finished it this morning and just blocked it. Being able to block it outside was the quickest I have ever done. Just learned how to block recently and love what it does to our projects to bring out the pattern. Can't believe how much quicker I was knitting this on the 2nd half than the first half. Didn't have to count all the time and didn't have mistakes all the time. Such an improvement in my knitting skills by challenging myself like this with your workshop. Well, here it is! Julie, I love it. Again, a big heart-felt thank you Julie.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> I did it. Finished it this morning and just blocked it. Being able to block it outside was the quickest I have ever done. Just learned how to block recently and love what it does to our projects to bring out the pattern. Can't believe how much quicker I was knitting this on the 2nd half than the first half. Didn't have to count all the time and didn't have mistakes all the time. Such an improvement in my knitting skills by challenging myself like this with your workshop. Well, here it is! Julie, I love it. Again, a big heart-felt thank you Julie.


WOW Angora, that is just beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's gorgeous!! Nicely done.



Angora1 said:


> I did it. Finished it this morning and just blocked it. Being able to block it outside was the quickest I have ever done. Just learned how to block recently and love what it does to our projects to bring out the pattern. Can't believe how much quicker I was knitting this on the 2nd half than the first half. Didn't have to count all the time and didn't have mistakes all the time. Such an improvement in my knitting skills by challenging myself like this with your workshop. Well, here it is! Julie, I love it. Again, a big heart-felt thank you Julie.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I did it. Finished it this morning and just blocked it. Being able to block it outside was the quickest I have ever done. Just learned how to block recently and love what it does to our projects to bring out the pattern. Can't believe how much quicker I was knitting this on the 2nd half than the first half. Didn't have to count all the time and didn't have mistakes all the time. Such an improvement in my knitting skills by challenging myself like this with your workshop. Well, here it is! Julie, I love it. Again, a big heart-felt thank you Julie.


That has turned out absolutely brilliantly. Love it. It does get easier the more you knit the pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you Patches, Rookie, and Caren. So glad I was able to finish it finally. Just amazed at how much easier it was to do finishing than it was beginning. I remember at the beginning I was counting each section. By the end I could just knit and only counted if there was a problem within a section, which happened seldom by the second half. I thought I would always be counting section by section. I feel like my knitting skills have really shot way up with this workshop. Now I have the courage to get started on that Alice Starmore sweater for my DIL.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I did it. Finished it this morning and just blocked it. Being able to block it outside was the quickest I have ever done. Just learned how to block recently and love what it does to our projects to bring out the pattern. Can't believe how much quicker I was knitting this on the 2nd half than the first half. Didn't have to count all the time and didn't have mistakes all the time. Such an improvement in my knitting skills by challenging myself like this with your workshop. Well, here it is! Julie, I love it. Again, a big heart-felt thank you Julie.


That is looking SO good, Angora! you must be really proud of yourself- and hopefully you will try other lace projects in the future!


----------



## Designer1234

ATTENTION"! I WILL BE CLOSING THIS WORKSHOP TOMORROW.

*MEANWHILE, IF YOU HAVE FINISHED YOUR SCARVES, PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU POST THEM AND PUT IN YOUR NAME AT THE FOLLOWING PARADE LINK*.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158460-1.html*

I thank Julie and all of the wonderful students who have so enjoyed this workshop. It will be available permanently in our closed workshops. Thanks for joining us

Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED.

IT WILL BE AVAILABLE PERMANENTLY ON THE WORKSHOP SECTION.

It will be locked so posts cannot be made , nor questions asked on the actual workshop If you are using the information, most of the teachers are willing to answer pm's.

HOWEVER- it is important that you read from Page one to make sure that the answer is not already given here. \\

Our teachers volunteer their time and we appreciate it very much

*I personally would like to thank Lurker2 and all the students who have made this workshop so successful*.

It is important, if you are using this workshop for reference that you read it all. Starting on page one.

Thanks again, everyone, Designer1234, prismaticr and nrc1940 
workshop managers. May 5/2013


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

